# Wheel Thread?



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

Really, all I wanted to do is to start a wheel thread. I know this A3 & S3 (8P) section is still fairly new. I just want an informational thread for wheels and tires. I know there are plenty of "18s or 19s?" or "which tire is better?" threads in this section. So with your cooperation can all you guys with aftermarket wheels and tires please post your wheels here. List all the information, i.e. wheel name/type/brand, offset, size, availability, and your rating of the wheel. Same thing for tires. All wheels/tires welcome, including stocks. Just try not to have repeat posts of the same stock/wheel tire setup. Also, you may include suspension setup if applicable, just to avoid a flood of "what suspension are you running?" posts. I hope this will be successful and gets stickied!



































http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif













































































http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif 
edit: pics are highly encouraged! I've never posted a pic in my life, but you can! Also, you guys might also want to mention if you have rubbing issues!


_Modified by yakkonvazn at 10:21 PM 6-16-2008_


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

i will start
Stock:
17x7.5 ET56
225/45/17

Aftermarket that will fit no rub - tire size 225 with 45 series

17x8 et 45 
17x7.5 et 56-45
18x7.5 et 56-45
18x8 et 50-45 
i duno about 19

Aftermarket that will fit with rub for ~100 miles
include tires 225 - 235 40 series
18x8 et40 
18x8 et35 rear
18x8.5 et45
18x9 et40 rear with 245's
again i duno about 19
Other comments
No rubbing
18x8 et50, 235/40 yokohama advan s4 = no rub
19x8 ET50 BBS CH with 225/35/19 Toyo T1-R = no rubbing
Rubbing
18x8 et50, 235/40 eagle f1 = rub]


_Modified by angryquattrorican66 at 10:05 AM 6-17-2008_


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_
Aftermarket that will fit with rub for ~100 miles


Can you please elaborate on this? I saw this somewhere else too, but I thought it was just being facetious. Does this result in permanent damage?


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (JaxACR)*

Wheels usually won't rub -- tires will.







And since there's no mention of tire sizes, the info is pretty lacking....










_Modified by I6turbo at 10:54 AM 6-17-2008_


----------



## a3slvrchrgd (Jun 22, 2003)

*Re: (I6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I6turbo* »_Aftermarket that will fit with rub for ~100 miles
18x8 et40 
18x8 et35 rear
18x8.5 et45
18x9 et40 rear
again i duno about 19
_Modified by I6turbo at 10:54 AM 6-17-2008_

I think I saw mike fromm forge with 18 x 8.5 et 45 up front and 18 x 9.5 in rear with no rubbing issues at all!
Mike isnt that correct? (oh and the $hit looooked hot)


----------



## a3lad (Aug 6, 2005)

*Re: (I6turbo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I6turbo* »_Wheels usually won't rub -- tires will.







And since there's no mention of tire sizes, the info is pretty lacking....










http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
18x8 et50, 235/40 yokohama advan s4 = no rub
18x8 et50, 235/40 eagle f1 = rub


----------



## eh (Mar 4, 2003)

*Re: Wheel Thread? (yakkonvazn)*

19x8 ET50 BBS CH with 225/35/19 Toyo T1-R = no rubbing. Tested to the point of almost tucking the wheel itself.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

let me add the tire specs


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_
Can you please elaborate on this? I saw this somewhere else too, but I thought it was just being facetious. Does this result in permanent damage?

tire rubs your fender lining away


----------



## I6turbo (Apr 14, 2008)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Good info source developing here -- keep it coming. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

I've asked mike to clarify his specs in this thread.


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

anyone know of a 18 or 19 inch(preferably 18) with the LM style mesh(like it but doesnt have to be an exact rep) that comes in black with the red lip stripe?
i know there is the usual LM time attack rep but people generally want way to much for them. raderwerks makes an awesome looking wheel in that color scheme but its 18x8 ET35 which definetly seems like it would be a bad idea, and to get the ET42 wheel with the same mesh refinished to black with the red stripe is like another $500-600


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*


_Quote, originally posted by *angryquattrorican66* »_
tire rubs your fender lining away

Thank you. Is this a bad thing in the long term? Does it wear all the way through?


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: (JaxACR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JaxACR* »_
Thank you. Is this a bad thing in the long term? Does it wear all the way through?

nah. it rubs what it needs to rub away. only bad thing i can think of if there really is a hole is that it will get dirty inside faster thats about it. but u aint gonna see it


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *a3slvrchrgd* »_
I think I saw mike fromm forge with 18 x 8.5 et 45 up front and 18 x 9.5 in rear with no rubbing issues at all!
Mike isnt that correct? (oh and the $hit looooked hot)









Yes, that's correct.
My $h!t looks hot.








Seriously though, the same sizes/offsets should fit the A3 without a problem, but you're going to need to stretch a 215/40/18 tire onto the rears (and run the same up front).
Looking at some of the photos below, you would think it would rub, but because the wheels will tend to camber in as the suspension compresses, the top of the wheel will tuck pretty nicely.
I have only rubbed once on the screw that holds in the front fender line when hitting a bump while turning. I don't know if A3's have the same metal tab for a screw to hold the fender liner, but it's a common mod on the MK5's to just remove the screw and bend the tab. There are about 30 other screws to hold the fender liner in place, so it won't negatively affect it at all.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_I've asked mike to clarify his specs in this thread. 

Liar. You never told me I had fans in the A3 forum.
































Here is the car stradling some uneven pavement to show how the wheels camber in when the suspension is loaded.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hot damn, Mike! That ish is sexxay! What suspension setup are you running?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (JaxACR)*

They're the early prototypes of a new production coilover kit from a predominantly Japanese market company called BC Racing.
The same kit will fit A3's no problem.


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

how you fit 114 on?


----------



## Forge US (Jul 31, 2002)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

Very easily:
http://raderwerks.com/parts_details.cfm?type=9


----------



## burnttoast (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Mike, 
That looks sick! Gives me lots of hope. I'm getting ready to pick up a set of 19x8.5 +45 & 19x9.5 +48.
Looks like they will fit! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

perfection MIKE!!! PERFECTION!!! Exactly what I was going/hoping for on my A3! All I know is that them 14twelves are my savior!


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)




----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Very easily:
http://raderwerks.com/parts_details.cfm?type=9

oh dood!!! im soo buying J-spec wheels these lugs are hot


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

Can we get this stickied?
wheel thread every 2 or 3 days


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

^ exactly what i've been asking for to begin with (see first post). Maybe, it will help if people start posting their setup with details asked for! Por Favor!


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

bump for sticky


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: Wheel Thread? (yakkonvazn)*

Ok so I understand the whole offset concept, but I'm still a little confused. Lower offset in the front will rub, but does it rub while turning, or while the wheels are straight? If I wanted to run a wheel that's 18x8 offset +35, could I just use a spacer? What would I need- 5mm or 10mm? Will a spacer cause it to rub while turning? And what size tire should I be looking for? I assume the overall diameter of the tire needs to remain the same as stock to keep the speedometer reading correct?
I am running the stock base suspension with stock 17" wheels now, I plan on lowering in the future but not _too_ crucially.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

35 off set + 10mm spacer = 25 mm offset 
55 offset + 10mm spacer = 45 offset. 
higher # the more wheel sits indside fender
lower # the more wheel sticks out.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (angryquattrorican66)*

So where does the rubbing come into play? When the wheel is turning?


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

front, when turning hardcore. tire will rub inside of fender


----------



## gasxchino (Mar 10, 2007)

just dont run size 245 tires on a 18.8.5 w/ 35 offset set up, because you will be rubbing all over the place. the soft H&R coilovers doesnt help much either


----------



## angryquattrorican66 (Mar 11, 2007)

bump for sticky


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (gasxchino)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gasxchino* »_just dont run size 245 tires on a 18.8.5 w/ 35 offset set up, because you will be rubbing all over the place. the soft H&R coilovers doesnt help much either

So will +35 work with a smaller sidewall?


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

just get et45...
i wonder if they make bolts that will fit linea corse wheels on our bolt pattern...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*

This thread should be a sticky.


----------



## JaxACR (Dec 6, 2007)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakkonvazn* »_just get et45...


Unfortunately the wheel I want isn't offered in 45


----------



## gasxchino (Mar 10, 2007)

*Re: (JaxACR)*

im hoping that using a thinner tire, like a 235/40 or a 225/40 stretched tired would eliminate the rubbing because thats what i plan to do once the 245/40's i have on go bald...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: Wheel Thread? (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_19x8 ET50 BBS CH with 225/35/19 Toyo T1-R = no rubbing. Tested to the point of almost tucking the wheel itself.

eh, is your car lowered? i'm a lil less then 25" fender to ground. seeing what i need to get for 19x8, ET42


----------



## mike20vt (Apr 22, 2002)

*19x8.5 ET45....anyone?*

ive been offered a set of 19x8.5 ET45 rims, im lowered appx 40mm. Is anyone here got the same size and et rims, and if so do you get any problems? also what size tyres you rolling on?


_Modified by mike20vt at 9:19 PM 8-6-2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

no problem.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

irishpride please sticky this.. every other day theres a question abuot wheels


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

done.


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

20x8.5 et??







makavelli berzinni (high polished ... custom) ... 225/35 toyo proxes 4 tires (out of spec ... taller side wall) - rubs but not severe - graze fenders - sounds worse than it really is. running h&r touring cup kit


_Modified by whizbang18T at 5:31 PM 8/6/2008_


----------



## maudi28 (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: Wheel Thread? (eh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eh* »_19x8 ET50 BBS CH with 225/35/19 Toyo T1-R = no rubbing. Tested to the point of almost tucking the wheel itself.

Are the wheels being stretched? Thanks


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

how do you stretch a wheel?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

you dont stretch a wheel. You stretch a tire. Say you have a 8 inch wide wheel. you get a 7.5 inch tire and viola! strech


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

ohh ic ic
so 225 tire is a 8.8 inch tire
8 ic=nch rim will not have a stretched look


----------



## leporello (Mar 17, 2008)

This is a good idea for a sticky.
Does anyone have side profile pictures of their car with 18" or 19" RS4 wheels (preferably et45 and stock suspensions)? I'm about to order new wheels for my car but I can't decide which size to get. I want to get 19" wheels but I'm afraid they might be too big. I want to see what size will fill out the wheel arch the best. 
Oh and does anyone have their wheels in gunmetal grey? I want to see how they look next to black paint.
Thanks!



_Modified by leporello at 8:34 AM 8/8/2008_


----------



## pragoo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (leporello)*

hello. these are not gunmetal but you can get a look at clearance with 19's. I have h&r springs, stock s-line shocks and rub slightly in the rear with 4 people in the car. the car is lowered roughly 1". the wheels are vmr with 48et. hope it helps!


----------



## leporello (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: (pragoo)*

Thanks for the reply. Your car looks amazing and exactly how I want mine to look like. Do you have any other pictures? What size tires do you have? 235/35/R19?


----------



## pragoo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (leporello)*

thanks. I'm gonna put some pics up here in a minute. tires are 235-35-19's.


----------



## pragoo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (pragoo)*

here you go. I spent weeks checking out wheels for this car and i'm happy with these. the finish is awesome and it looks great on black. had no problems. let me know if you got any more questions.


----------



## evolvedaz (Apr 16, 2008)

Here is mine. 19x8.5 IForged 1pc Monoblock TE-10 Wheels. Michelin Pilot Sport PS2 Tires 235/35/19. Running JIC Cross Suspension. Not sure the offset but it is aggressive. The rear right rubs a little.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (pragoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pragoo* »_hello. these are not gunmetal but you can get a look at clearance with 19's. I have h&r springs, stock s-line shocks and rub slightly in the rear with 4 people in the car. the car is lowered roughly 1". the wheels are vmr with 48et. hope it helps!










These wheels look great on a black A3. I was wondering what color/finish are they and where can I find them?


----------



## pragoo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*

These wheels are from velocity motoring. They are the onyx black finish. Have no complaints with the wheels or service from vmr.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks! I hope you don't mind if I copy you!


----------



## pragoo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (evolvedaz)*

Sweeeeeeeeet! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pragoo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*

go for it. You'll be happy with this set up. looks better in person than on the pictures.


----------



## tactik (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (pragoo)*

here is mine


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Wheel Thread? (yakkonvazn)*

19" RS4 Reps @ 235/35/19 (2" drop front and rear) with Nitto 555's


_Modified by Gothic Serpent at 12:30 PM 9/7/2008_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Wheel Thread? (Gothic Serpent)*

19x8 et50 with Michelin Pilot Sport 245/35/19. 
Rub or no rub?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Wheel Thread? (drew138)*


_Quote, originally posted by *drew138* »_19x8 et50 with Michelin Pilot Sport 245/35/19. 
Rub or no rub?

Might need to do 235/35/19 to not rub. What are you up to?


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Wheel Thread? (terje_77)*

Found a set of 19" CHs with 245/35s but the deal only makes sense if the 245s tires work. Sounds like a bust.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

245 ok rear


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

Update:

Anything ET35 will have major rubbing in front.
ET35 18x8 rear can be ok with some rubbing.


----------



## Bob V (Feb 16, 1999)

So... Who has the dope on 2009 A3 OEM wheels?


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

Anyone know what the weight and offset is of the OEM 17? 
Please excuse my ignorance... it's my first Audi/VW


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*stock wheel bolt specs*

Thread 14x1.5
Length 28mm
Seat R13 Ball 


_Modified by tpsolid at 9:56 AM 9-15-2008_


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_*stock wheel bolt specs*

Thread 14x1.5
Length 28mm
Seat R13 Ball 

_Modified by tpsolid at 9:56 AM 9-15-2008_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (LeadFootA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeadFootA3* »_Anyone know what the weight and offset is of the OEM 17? 
Please excuse my ignorance... it's my first Audi/VW

IIRC, around 25-26lbs...offset should be 56


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Does anyone have any ideas on how you can keep your wheels from rubbing? I have 18 x 8, 225 - 40- 18 and the rear wheels rub from time to time.










_Modified by Jazfreek at 9:16 PM 9-30-2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

How low is your car? I too have 18s and run the same tires you do...no rubbing and I'm at least 1.5" lower then stock (3.2 though)


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

hi im runnign 
18x8
et 38 rear
225/40/18 no rubbing at all


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: Wheel Thread? (yakkonvazn)*

RS4 Reps Wheels
235/35/19
Nitto 555 Tires


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Wheel Thread? (Gothic Serpent)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gothic Serpent* »_RS4 Reps Wheels
235/35/19
Nitto 555 Tires

Reps? I thought you had... oh yea, thats right


----------



## SDBlackA3 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: (pragoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pragoo* »_









That's hot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Care to share with me your secrets of keeping the black sooo nice?


----------



## pragoo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (SDBlackA3)*

Well, for starters, keep it away from the wife and kids. live in a warm climate and use Mothers carnuba wax for a base with Megiuars yellow wax on top with an orbital and polishing pad. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif you won't be disappointed! Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Actually other than the R8 reps the car is stock. I was told that I should invest in some firmer shocks.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_Actually other than the R8 reps the car is stock. I was told that I should invest in some firmer shocks.

I have used 3.2 shocks for sale. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif i assume they should swap out and are probably firmer then yours...anyone wanna chime in?
http://forums.fourtitude.com/zerothread?id=3867767 and i can give them to you cheaper since you're "local"


_Modified by krazyboi at 1:04 PM 10/3/2008_


----------



## SDBlackA3 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: (pragoo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pragoo* »_Well, for starters, keep it away from the wife and kids. 

Lol at that comment! What if it's the wife's car and eventually we'll be transporting a kid around in it? 
Am I totally







?
Otherwise, are you saying to wax first with Mother's and then finish it off with Mequiar's? 
Thanks again! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pragoo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (SDBlackA3)*

it's a common issue at my house but anyway, your going to use the mequiars yellow wax over the top of the mothers because the yellow wax is a glaze which will bring out the shine and the mothers will protect. you will have to do the mequiars more often because it won't stay as long as the carnuba wax. this method seems to work real good for me on the black. give it a try and post a pic if you can!








no your not totally








just get them their own car like i did.


















_Modified by pragoo at 5:42 PM 10/3/2008_


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Jazfreek)*

Ok so I ordered some Koni ajustable shocks for the rear. I got them installed, but still have rubbing. Does anyone have any other ways or ideas to stop the rub? This crap is driving me crazy!











_Modified by Jazfreek at 2:34 PM 10-8-2008_


----------



## SDBlackA3 (Sep 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Jazfreek)*

Where is it rubbing? Is it rubbing the sidewalls or the contact patch up top? 
My only suggestion is to run a smaller sidewall. Not sure if that's the answer you want though...


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_Ok so I ordered some Koni ajustable shocks for the rear. I got them installed, but still have rubbing. Does anyone have any other ways or ideas to stop the rub? This crap is driving me crazy!


So you have 18's, are the offsets 42 as well? Did you remove that one screw in the wheelwell?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_Ok so I ordered some Koni ajustable shocks for the rear. I got them installed, but still have rubbing. Does anyone have any other ways or ideas to stop the rub? This crap is driving me crazy!










_Modified by Jazfreek at 2:34 PM 10-8-2008_

Did you try to remove the bolt where the bumper connects withe the fender?


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

No I haven't tried removing the screw. Would the trim or bumper be bothered by the removal?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jazfreek)*

PM imodA3. He did it and it solved his rubbing issues and isn't having any problems after removing it.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*

Nice looking car by the way.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (terje_77)*


_Quote, originally posted by *terje_77* »_PM imodA3. He did it and it solved his rubbing issues and isn't having any problems after removing it.

i believe a good amount of people removed the screw and was fine. there are plenty of other screws in the wheelwell holding it up that you wouldn't have issues.
btw, if we need a DC Metro A3 GTG...you must show up


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Great! I'm going outside to take that srew off right now!


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_Great! I'm going outside to take that srew off right now!

Let us know if it solves your issue.


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

Alright I took the screws out, but I still have the rubbing if someone is in the backseat. I think maybe the shop that put my shocks on didn't adjust them to there firmest. This is big for me because eventhough I had the ECU tuned my A3 is still the family car, so I need my backseat. I don't know at this point I'll try a few more things, but in the end I may end up selling my wheels.


_Modified by Jazfreek at 11:17 PM 10-9-2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_Alright I took the screws out, but I still have the rubbing if someone is in the backseat. I think maybe the shop that put my shocks on didn't adjust them to there firmest. This is big for me because eventhough I had the ECU tuned my A3 is still the family car, so I need my backseat. I don't know at this point I'll try a few more things, but in the end I may end up selling my wheels.

_Modified by Jazfreek at 11:17 PM 10-9-2008_

it will stop rubbing after few miles.
just fill up the rear with people and go hit some dips on the freeway.
the tire will rub away the fender lining after a while then you will not have anymore rubbing.


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_Alright I took the screws out, but I still have the rubbing if someone is in the backseat. I think maybe the shop that put my shocks on didn't adjust them to there firmest. This is big for me because eventhough I had the ECU tuned my A3 is still the family car, so I need my backseat. I don't know at this point I'll try a few more things, but in the end I may end up selling my wheels.

_Modified by Jazfreek at 11:17 PM 10-9-2008_

What offset are they?


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (tactik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tactik* »_here is mine

















are those the raderwerks M20-Mesh wheels?


----------



## Jazfreek (Nov 7, 2007)

*Re: (tpsolid)*

You guys were right. I had the kids in the car in the backseat, and no rubbing. I was shocked, but I guess the removal of the screws and maybe the liner and or tire had worn down.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_You guys were right. I had the kids in the car in the backseat, and no rubbing. I was shocked, but I guess the removal of the screws and maybe the liner and or tire had worn down.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad it worked out.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (Jazfreek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jazfreek* »_You guys were right. I had the kids in the car in the backseat, and no rubbing. I was shocked, but I guess the removal of the screws and maybe the liner and or tire had worn down.

sweet..and i was just joking about removing the screws







j/k


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (LeadFootA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeadFootA3* »_
are those the raderwerks M20-Mesh wheels?

looks like them, i would say yes but i dont wanna answer for him haha.

wish i had waited a bit longer to buy my wheels cause i would have bought them if they were on their website rather than my MTEN-80's.
not to mention i wouldnt have the poke in the front because of the et35 offset :|

anyone here have low offet wheels with coils? i really wanna lower my car but there is a little under an inch of poke in the front and i fear that if i drop the car and go over a decent bump the tire might clip the bottom of the fender and do some damage. if i were to get coils i would get something like PSS10's and have them on a hard setting.


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

19x8 ET38 235/35/19?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (LeadFootA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeadFootA3* »_19x8 ET38 235/35/19?

will rub front and rear.
rear will be okay after you drive around with a full load.
front will rub hard.
i go 225's and get et 42-45 on fronts


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_
will rub front and rear.
rear will be okay after you drive around with a full load.
*front will rub hard*.
i go 225's and get et 42-45 on fronts

yep


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_
will rub front and rear.
rear will be okay after you drive around with a full load.
front will rub hard.
i go 225's and get et 42-45 on fronts

dang... back to wheel hunting...


----------



## Nextman (Jul 9, 2008)

Will 19x8.5 ET45 rubb??


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (Nextman)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nextman* »_Will 19x8.5 ET45 rubb??

It's close but it will work. I'm riding 18x8.5 ET45 with no issues. Rubbed a couple of times and that's it.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

19x8, ET42... 225/35/19... 25" from fender to ground...no rub. can prob. drop another 1/2 inch or so as well


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

18x8.5 et 30 
18x9.5 et 35
will it rub?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_18x8.5 et 30 
18x9.5 et 35
will it rub?

yep.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

19" wheel peeps. what PSI are you running at? i assume it makes a difference between 2.0 & 3.2. The shop said they put it at 34psi. i told him my 18s were at 42psi. we set it to 38psi.
any way to calculate what i should be at?


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

holy crap 42..


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: (tpsolid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tpsolid* »_holy crap 42..

that's the recommended for 18s on the 3.2


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
that's the recommended for 18s on the 3.2

Really? Learn something new everyday.


----------



## kwanja_a3 (May 22, 2007)

*Re: (krazyboi)*

It was recommended by [email protected] that on my 19s I run around 40psi +/- 2psi, so I do 41 front, 39 back on my 2.0T. Adjust accordingly http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_that's the recommended for 18s on the 3.2

Colin from TireRack also recommends 42psi cold for 225/40-18 tires mounted over 18x8 wheels.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

terje how bad you think it will rub?


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TechnikSLR* »_terje how bad you think it will rub?

Your definitely going to rub in the front. How bad? Dunno.


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

front will stick out. like the wheel will stick out of the fender, messican style


----------



## ju-sux (Mar 10, 2006)

Hola! Greetings from Finland! I just bought my sweet 3.2 s-tronic a3 and I think i'll buy Eibach -30mm kit for it, but i was wondering what is preferred size for 18" tires, if front wheel is 8x18 et35 and rear wheel is 9x18 et30?
Or should i buy wheels with different et?











_Modified by ju-sux at 12:12 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ i'm not a pro, but i think u'll rub


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_^^^ i'm not a pro, but i think u'll rub 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_^^^ i'm not a pro, but i think u'll rub 

TP is definitely a pro at rubbing one (fender lining) off.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (A3_yuppie)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A3_yuppie* »_
TP is definitely a pro at rubbing one (fender lining) off.

ROFL


----------



## a308 (Sep 10, 2008)

http://www.audizine.com/forum/...45048


----------



## LeadFootA3 (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re:*









Anyone seen these in person? I keep coming back to them as an possibility for my silver A3...


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (LeadFootA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LeadFootA3* »_








Anyone seen these in person? I keep coming back to them as an possibility for my silver A3...








Can't say that I have. Maybe someone with p-shop skillz will hook you up.


----------



## Schlated (Nov 8, 2008)

*Re: Re: (terje_77)*

Here is mine. Zati (Mizati) Galan 19"-8.5 wheels with a 45 or 48 offset I forget which with 235-35-19 Falken FK452 (love these tires and they're cheap). No rubbing even with the wheel cranked. Stock S Line suspension. I want it a bit lower to get rid of that gap.


----------



## 3lfk1ng (Apr 10, 2008)

*Re: Re: (Schlated)*

Your car needs a drop. Other than that, it looks good.


----------



## terje_77 (Dec 19, 2005)

*Re: Re: (3lfk1ng)*


_Quote, originally posted by *3lfk1ng* »_Your car needs a drop. Other than that, it looks good.

x2


----------



## brungold (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: Re: (terje_77)*

looks good indeed! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## irishpride (Feb 2, 2006)

*Re: Re: (brungold)*

this is not a sticky anymore but it is added to the FAQ section in the DIY area..


----------



## A3_yuppie (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: Re: (LeadFootA3)*

I also recently bought AT Italia rims from TireRack (18x8 Spiders) and the quality is excellent.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: Re: (A3_yuppie)*

Just got these as my winter rims... kinda wondering if I should have gone for the 18's. They're the A8 replica wheels with Marangoni Meteo HP's 215 45/R17. 


















My summer wheels are stock 18's with 215 40/R18 Continentals. Not too impressed with the continentals so by the end of next summer I will likely be looking for a replacement.










Definitely needs a bit of a drop ... I'm thinkin' 1" at least. 
... and yes I am aware that I'm still missing the centre caps. Hopefully I'll have them by tomorrow. 


_Modified by Gryphon001 at 9:44 PM 11/24/2008_


----------



## tpsolid (May 21, 2008)

Center bore is 57.1


----------



## R411Y3 (May 5, 2006)

*Re: Re: (Schlated)*

Q3?

_Quote, originally posted by *Schlated* »_


----------



## drew138 (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

My new favorite wheel:











_Modified by drew138 at 2:43 PM 12/3/2008_


----------



## angryrican66 (Apr 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

Allright here you go


----------



## pragoo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (angryrican66)*

I like the last pic with the rs6's. sweet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AJN334 (Sep 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (drew138)*

Stockers in black are pretty nice!
We need full pics of the ride







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ryamin (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Anyone know if these will rub or not? I am not lowered yet but will probably lower my car around 1" (euro springs). Also, what tire size would you recommend?
19x8.5 ET42


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

probely wil rub a bit , but it also depends on ur tire size..


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

I'm planning to add spacers to my car soon but just wanted to ask if I would rub if I added a 10mm spacers front+rear. I'm running on 18" BBS CH wheels with 225/40/18 tires. Do you guys think getting 10mm spacers would make the wheel stick out from the fender?
TIA!


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (saulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saulz* »_I'm planning to add spacers to my car soon but just wanted to ask if I would rub if I added a 10mm spacers front+rear. I'm running on 18" BBS CH wheels with 225/40/18 tires. Do you guys think getting 10mm spacers would make the wheel stick out from the fender?
TIA!

It won't unless you lower your car.


----------



## saulz (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: (eltonsi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eltonsi* »_
It won't unless you lower your car.

Forgot to mention, yes I'm lowered, approx 25 all around


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Wheel identification?*

What is the model name/number of this BBS wheel? On BBS site, I can't find it, prolly don't make it anymore, eh?








I like! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eltonsi (Mar 17, 2005)

*Re: (saulz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saulz* »_I'm planning to add spacers to my car soon but just wanted to ask if I would rub if I added a 10mm spacers front+rear. I'm running on 18" BBS CH wheels with 225/40/18 tires. Do you guys think getting 10mm spacers would make the wheel stick out from the fender?
TIA!

The wheels will not stick out from the fender. I'm running the same set up with BBS RGR.


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

ttt
how bout this...
18 X 8.5 5x112 49 offset...
will it rub?
what tire size?


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

no it wont rub and go with 225/40/18


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *yakkonvazn* »_ttt
how bout this...
18 X 8.5 5x112 49 offset...
will it rub?
what tire size?

im running wheels that are very similar (18x8.5 et+48).. im running a slighhht stretch with 225/40/18. depending on you ride height, that set up will probably have MINIMAL rub (i've only really rubbed on hard cornering).
i think you can get up to 235 if you want too..


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

thanks!! what about 59 offset?


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

not sure if 59 offset will clear the breaks or not


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Wheel Thread? (yakkonvazn)*

ttt
who had the a3 with kt2's? Or can someone pchop zw4 cuprads on the a3 por favor?


----------



## Bezor (Jan 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AJN334)*

Same rims, different finish?


----------



## duc_848 (Jan 6, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bezor)*

On a similar note, can anyone suggest where to get wheels painted in Los Angeles area?
thanks
btw those wheels are sick in black!!!!!


----------



## sapatillaplana (Dec 7, 2006)

ABT 8.5x19 ET 42. Dunlop sport MAxx 235.35.19


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (duc_848)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duc_848* »_On a similar note, can anyone suggest where to get wheels painted in Los Angeles area?
thanks
btw those wheels are sick in black!!!!!









2nd..those are pretty sick. Anyone wanna buy some for me?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (duc_848)*


_Quote, originally posted by *duc_848* »_On a similar note, can anyone suggest where to get wheels painted in Los Angeles area?
thanks
btw those wheels are sick in black!!!!!









i know a shop in the south bay that'll do a good job. what are you planing on getting painted?
PM me for more info.


----------



## elevine17 (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (gCHOW)*

Pretty sure this will rub. Just double checking.
18" X 8" offset is 38mm
235/40/R18
Stock Suspension. 
The 38 offset is why itll rub correct?


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (elevine17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *elevine17* »_Pretty sure this will rub. Just double checking.
18" X 8" offset is 38mm
235/40/R18
Stock Suspension. 
The 38 offset is why itll rub correct?

YES. you are correct. offset really is everything.
you might be able to make it work with a stretch?
wait, just read your post again. if you on stock sport suspension.. it may not be a big deal. the wheels WILL stick out a little but you might not rub.


_Modified by gCHOW at 4:26 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## whizbang18T (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (gCHOW)*

19x8.5 fronts
19x9.5 rears
et 48 all around
235/35 19 all around
rubs a lil bit ... on H&R touring cup kit


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

^ works for me!


----------



## Mentosman42 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*

to all the people asking if 18x8 et35(+ or - a few mm) will rub, on stock suspension not really, im running 18x8 et 35 all round and only the back rubs when going over bumps with a full car, the front doesnt rub at all.
the thing you need to think about when buying your wheels is whether you are going to seriously drop your car, as u can see on the first page i was asking the same questions and didnt get many answers until after i got my wheels and now that i have ET35 wheels i cant really drop my car, i have about a 1/4" of poke in the front.


----------



## Megapickel (Dec 18, 2008)

Gonna be getting new tires for OEM 17"s, but I would like to get a wider tire than stock. Was wondering if someone could tell me if I could run 235/45/17's on them without any problems? Thanks for the info.


----------



## gCHOW (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (Megapickel)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Megapickel* »_Gonna be getting new tires for OEM 17"s, but I would like to get a wider tire than stock. Was wondering if someone could tell me if I could run 235/45/17's on them without any problems? Thanks for the info.

that size will work no problem on the OEM 17s. thats what i have on em.


----------



## Megapickel (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks alot gCHOW!


----------



## Mike Nice (Feb 19, 2003)

*Re: Wheel Thread? (yakkonvazn)*









RH P36, 17x8 front et40 up front with 20mm spacers, 17x10 et 35 in the rear on Eibach Sportlines. Rubs like a mofo on sharp turns or with people in the back. All worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


_Modified by Mike Nice at 12:57 AM 3-20-2009_


----------



## jverheul (Jan 10, 2002)

*Re: (gCHOW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gCHOW* »_
that size will work no problem on the OEM 17s. thats what i have on em.

Hey, got any pics of the 235/45/17s on the car? Still enjoying your old sport suspension.


----------



## Stone20V (Oct 17, 2003)

*Re: Wheel Thread? (Mike Nice)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mike Nice* »_








RH P36, 17x8 front et40 up front with 20mm spacers, 17x10 et 35 in the rear on Eibach Sportlines. Rubs like a mofo on sharp turns or with people in the back. All worth it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

_Modified by Mike Nice at 12:57 AM 3-20-2009_

It would seem as if your AVS ES 100 are rotationally backwards, switch sides.


_Modified by Stone20V at 9:25 AM 4-1-2009_


----------



## dylan22 (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (whizbang18T)*

I'm interested in the Raderwerks Hard-8s, in staggered 19s, 8.5 and 9.5, et 47 and 50, respectively. From the info in this thread, it seems like I should be going with 235/35 19 tires all around, which would give me a little stretch in the back. I am lowered on H&r springs if that makes any difference for this setup. Is anyone running something similar to this?


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Hi all,
So sorry to repeat the same topic over n over,
but as i know that Golf V and A3 8P pretty much has the same spec on wheel space wise, so would Mike from Forge spec (18 x 8.5 et 45 up front and 18 x 9.5 in rear, 215/40/18 all round) work on a A3 8P?
i'm very certain to go for the stretchy look for my 8P,
and more over would it be looking like the following, or could some expert help me out on this A3's wheel spec & tyre spec?








cheers! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


















_Modified by HonDee-A3 at 7:30 AM 5-3-2009_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (HonDee-A3)*

How would Front Wheel Size: 18x8.5, offset is 40mm, Rear Wheel Size: 18x10, offset is 45mm work??? Rub like crazy?? Maybe require spacers?


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_How would Front Wheel Size: 18x8.5, offset is 40mm, Rear Wheel Size: 18x10, offset is 45mm work??? Rub like crazy?? Maybe require spacers?

front would be ok. rear would be a no go, spacers would make it worse


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Anyone know the specs on the 2009 premium rims? I poked around on the rim without taking it off but couldn't find anything obviously placed. I'm curious in the offset, in the market for new rims...










_Modified by Wkbrdfiend at 7:36 PM 5/3/2009_


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

aright question time. questions about my summer project ideas.
+20MM OSIR fenders
18x9 et 52 tt rims hoping to get a 245/40? i was reading that a guy fit a 255/35/18 on his mkv gti rear so maybe a 245 will fit all the way around. any info helps guys


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (HonDee-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HonDee-A3* »_
i'm very certain to go for the stretchy look for my 8P,
and more over would it be looking like the following, or could some expert help me out on this A3's wheel spec & tyre spec?


Ive seen other pics, but he wont share his "top secret" offsets.
im almost positive his rears are 10.5" probably in the et30 range but im not for sure on that
Im running 8.5 et35 on 215/40/18 and 9.5 et40 225/40/18 and they sit a little more than flush


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

What I would like to know is is anyone here running on H&R springs with stock s-line suspension and spacers?
I am planning on installing the H&R Sport springs later this summer, should be about a 1.3-1.4" drop all around. After that I want to put some 5-10mm spacers on the wheels. 
Was wondering whether or not it would rub with the spacers on? for the time running the stock Titanium rims, possibly getting the black ultralaggera's for next season, but likely keeping the same specs with the OZ's.
Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

any suggestions on "bang for your buck" summer tires. Something just to hold me down for 20-30k miles. Don't want to spend anymore that I should. I do a lot of freeway traveling. There was a thread in the MKIV forum a while back, voting the BF Goodrich KDW best bang for the buck. Any suggestions?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

General Exclaim UHP.
I had no problems with those last year.
cheap, quiet, good tread wear.
and 225/40/18 are like $95


----------



## yakkonvazn (Jan 14, 2003)

oh yea... another thread also stated general exclaims as well. Really I just need good highway tires. Traveling up and down Cali mostly.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (yakkonvazn)*

Will 35 offset work?? I pretty sure no but just wanted to double check. Going over a friends tonight to try out some wheels he has one set in 35 and another in 47.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

im 8.5" et35.
depending how low you are youll need some stretch to prevent rubbing.
if you arent low you can get away with a 225/40


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_im 8.5" et35.
depending how low you are youll need some stretch to prevent rubbing.
if you arent low you can get away with a 225/40


I'm riding stock suspension still. So I have great gappage that should prevent rubbing.














But I think the wheels are 8" et35 so would that .5" be a big difference?


----------



## SDNavyCPOVR6 (Sep 11, 2004)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_General Exclaim UHP.
I had no problems with those last year.
cheap, quiet, good tread wear.
and 225/40/18 are like $95

Yeah...what he said...I got mine on Tirerack for $90.00 and they outperformed the $200.00+ Gooodyears they replaced in road noise and tire wear by a large margin. Pay less...get more..


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

Anyone know of an A3 Pic with the old RS4 reps?? Also how far off with the speedo be with 235 40 18's??
I think those are the wheels I will probably get. I love the look of them. Need a little repairing due to some curbage but they are sweet wheels.


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_ Also how far off with the speedo be with 235 40 18's?

Question I have as well, going from 225/45/17 to 225/40/18 .. would it be worth someone's interested to get it re calibrated


_Modified by Wkbrdfiend at 10:05 PM 5/17/2009_


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_Anyone know of an A3 Pic with the old RS4 reps?? Also how far off with the speedo be with 235 40 18's??
I think those are the wheels I will probably get. I love the look of them. Need a little repairing due to some curbage but they are sweet wheels. 

which ''old rs4'' rep are you refering to?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (tiptronic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tiptronic* »_
which ''old rs4'' rep are you refering to?

these wheels in 18". I haven't seen these on an A3 yet.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
these wheels in 18". I haven't seen these on an A3 yet.









I thought i posted enough of my pics that peeps are sick of seeing it in this forum








Here it is 18x8 et43mm with 225/40. Car sitting on 06 oem sports suspension (pre-Sline)


----------



## canz92 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

tiptronic, Do you have any pics of how you did the leds in your headlight housings? I'm thinking of doing something similar as my next mod but have no idea where to start. Is it a led strip or individual ones you drilled holes for?


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (canz92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canz92* »_tiptronic, Do you have any pics of how you did the leds in your headlight housings? I'm thinking of doing something similar as my next mod but have no idea where to start. Is it a led strip or individual ones you drilled holes for?

No drilling required, and no, these are not LED_strips..They are individual LEDs with a fabricated mounting materials to fit under the
headlamps' inside trim).


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Is that on stock suspension??? looks awesome


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Is that on stock suspension??? looks awesome 

I am on 06 OEM sport suspension (pre-Sline) I have an H&R sports waiting in the garage...


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

glamor shot


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

Question bumpage
Rub??? 18x8 et35 premium suspension currently


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

nope.
im dumped on 8.5" et35 with 215/40 and hardly rub


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_nope.
im dumped on 8.5" et35 with 215/40 and hardly rub

Cool thanks. My buddy will be pissed if I mess up his wheels and I'll be pissed if I mess up my car. 
If I was to go lower would I rub?


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

i have less than a finger worth of fender gap.
my tires are stretched though.
i rub a little when turning if its a little bumpy, Buffalos streets are the worst....


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_i have less than a finger worth of fender gap.
my tires are stretched though.
i rub a little when turning if its a little bumpy, Buffalos streets are the worst....

Thanks for the information. I'll post some pics once the wheels are on and polished.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

Realized I didn't post any picture in here after trying my friends wheels out. 
























The front definitely would have rubbed if I was to go lower so I gave them back.








Would et43 18x8 rub??


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2.0TProjekt* »_
Would et43 18x8 rub?? 

As long as you stick to 225/40 (a little stretch) you should have adequate room if dropped. pic below is 18x8 43et 225/40 on oem sports susp.


----------



## m5roller (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (gCHOW)*

gCHOW,
Could you post a couple pics of your OE suspension/wheels with 235 45 17?
Thanks.


----------



## shagwAg3n (Sep 9, 2006)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

i'm on 225/40/18s and based on a gps speed sensor vs a3 speedometer, i was 3-4mph off.


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (shagwAg3n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagwAg3n* »_i'm on 225/40/18s and based on a gps speed sensor vs a3 speedometer, i was 3-4mph off. 

Interesting- my GPS vs my current 18x8 225/40 shows 1-2mph off, versus when I had 17" 225/40 showing 3mph off...


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

front: 8.5 et35 215/40








rear: 9.5 et40 225/40








stance:


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

19x8.5 et45 front and 19x9.5 et45 rear. Will 225/40 work? Or should I stick with 225/35 or 215/35? I'm planning on dropping as much as I can.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

look at my pics above. im 8.5 and 8,5 with 215/225


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_look at my pics above. im 8.5 and 8,5 with 215/225

Any rubbing???


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

when i stiffen the dampening on my rear shocks i wont. i only do over real bouncy rolls in the road like over passes and such..
edited for piss poor drunk spelling.


_Modified by eurotrsh at 10:45 AM 6-19-2009_


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_look at my pics above. im 8.5 and 8,5 with 215/225

yeah I did but wasn't sure how 19's would differ from 18's although I figured the stretch would look the same. what was your reason with going with 215 in the front and not running 225 all around? will you rub with 225/40 up front? also what's your suspension and how far are you dropped? Thanks for the pics.


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

i would rub like hell with a 225 up front.
i have the top screw for the fender liner removed too.
Im on B&G RS2 with about 1/4" left up front.
and plenty to go in the rear...which i need to bring down a bit speaking of...


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*

you're et35 tho, dang man that's agressive. maybe with only an offset of 45 i could run 225/40 all around and still drop a considerable amount. oy, the choices are too much.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (kick forward)*

18x8 all around ET43 will they rub with only mild lowering? i have a possibility on some local OEM BBS Celebration (CH) wheels from an S4 for a great price.
i am not planning to be very low, probably KW V2s or V3s.
thanks


----------



## SprintA3 (Jan 11, 2007)

*Re: (ProjectA3)*

You should be fine if you have 225s. I have these same wheels in 19s on my car with 235s and a +42 offset and it rubs only on hard bumps with a full trunk. 
18x8 +43 with 225s should not be a problem though.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (SprintA3)*

thanks Sprint
I should be getting them this weekend. i really need traction/weight with this GT28Rs on board now. the 17s just aren't cutting it.


----------



## A2Tommy (Sep 19, 2002)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*




_Modified by A2Tommy at 11:34 PM 6-19-2009_


----------



## kick forward (Mar 13, 2009)

*Re: (A2Tommy)*

^^ wow. I'm not crazy about that wheel design but that fitment is exactly what I'd like to achieve. very very nice.


----------



## LaA3Q (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: stock offsett question*

new to this forum... but looking forward to regular visits... question for you guys...
I have an 09 2.0T Quattro sline sport etc with the 18" split 5 spoke wheels with 225/40 tires... looking to run some spacers, and trying to figure out what the stock offset is so I can pick the right size... 
I have seen some talk about 56mm stock, but not directly related to my wheels... based on 56mm I am thinking I could do a 10mm or even 12mm with no issues, but would really like to figure out where I am staring offsett wise??? Any help would be appreciated!
TIA


----------



## Wkbrdfiend (Dec 3, 2008)

Almost positive it's 56 but you can use a mirror and see hat is cast on the inside of one of the spokes


----------



## LaA3Q (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: (Wkbrdfiend)*

awesome... good call... Thanks!


----------



## knaviaux (May 12, 2009)

*Re: stock offsett question (LaA3Q)*

Just replaced my wheels/rims from my '09 A3 Quattro 2.0T and the offset is et-56 on the 17" contoured 5-v-spokes.


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Any one have pics of an A3 Quattro with serious snow tires, out playing in the fluffy white goodness?
i heard a rumor 16's will fit the stock S-line brake setup...??


----------



## matty_mk1 (Jul 8, 2009)

18x8.5 205/40s and 18x9.5 225/40s
cant remember offsets but after adaptors its about 30 front and back


----------



## JustMike (Jun 10, 2002)

*Re: (Wkbrdfiend)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Wkbrdfiend* »_Anyone know the specs on the 2009 premium rims? I poked around on the rim without taking it off but couldn't find anything obviously placed. I'm curious in the offset, in the market for new rims...









_Modified by Wkbrdfiend at 7:36 PM 5/3/2009_

56mm I have a set...


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: (JustMike)*









17x10 205/45/17 rear


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*

Damn we let this thread go archived. Bump to life


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (eurotrsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotrsh* »_front: 8.5 et35 215/40








rear: 9.5 et40 225/40








stance:









any more pics!!


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_








17x10 205/45/17 rear


we need more pics of this car!!!!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (35i 2000)*

check the official pic whoring thread... few more on there.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

18x8.5 et 45 with 235-40-18 on stock suspension. Will I be ok?


----------



## BLK R32 (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (TBomb)*

im looking to get some 19 inch wheels. what et would you guys recomend and tire size? its just a regular 06 a3 with h&r springs.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: (matty_mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matty_mk1* »_








18x8.5 205/40s and 18x9.5 225/40s
cant remember offsets but after adaptors its about 30 front and back

what are those??


----------



## tiptronic (Apr 18, 1999)

*Re: (matty_mk1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *matty_mk1* »_








18x8.5 205/40s and 18x9.5 225/40s
cant remember offsets but after adaptors its about 30 front and back

I know not everyone likes the vinyl bra- May i suggest, if you are going to use a car bra- you may want to look into ColganCustom-my car below is protected from road hazzards- from a nice fitting, no top-flare 'carbon fiber' look bra- like below
















just a suggestion


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (tiptronic)*

Will 19x8.5 et37 rub on Stock S-line suspension? Probably 225 width tires. 








How do you think these would look??


_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 11:35 PM 10-10-2009_


----------



## canz92 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

I would assume et37 will rub a lot especially in the front. Grubble with the vmr 709s said he rubs sometimes with et45 on sline so 37 would be worse. On the topic of how they would look, I think they look a lot like what you have now.


_Modified by canz92 at 12:02 AM 10/11/2009_


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (canz92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canz92* »_I would assume et37 will rub a lot especially in the front. Grubble with the vmr 709s said he rubs sometimes with et45 on sline so 37 would be worse.

I'm on 235s though. I should have gone with 225s since a lot of people running 19x8.5 ET45 with 225 tires seem to report no rubbing (or very very minor rubbing under extreme conditions) at all. When the tires go bald, I'll switch to 225s (or maybe get another wheel by that time with similar specs







).


----------



## canz92 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (grubble)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grubble* »_
I'm on 235s though. I should have gone with 225s since a lot of people running 19x8.5 ET45 with 225 tires seem to report no rubbing (or very very minor rubbing under extreme conditions) at all. When the tires go bald, I'll switch to 225s (or maybe get another wheel by that time with similar specs







). 

Oh my bad didn't know your tire size


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (canz92)*


_Quote, originally posted by *canz92* »_I would assume et37 will rub a lot especially in the front. Grubble with the vmr 709s said he rubs sometimes with et45 on sline so 37 would be worse. On the topic of how they would look, I think they look a lot like what you have now.



Hmmm.... Yeah I like the look of what I have just wish they made them bigger. I looked at these on the tirerack to see how they would look and it didn't look too bad.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm running 18x8.5 et 35 with 215/40/18 with no rub up front and I'm pretty low tucking tire in the back. The back I do rub some on the liner, had to remove the bolts at the leading edge of the rear bumper cover as it was rubbing a lot then.


----------



## LM Spec (Jan 2, 2008)

*snow tire question*

has anyone tried or know if this will work on the 2008 A3 S Line 2.0T?
5 x 112 bolt pattern in 16" rims (16X6 1/2 5-112)
I am trying to "Minus Size my Tire and Wheel" to save $$
, there is almost a $50 difference between going up 1" to 17" vs 16"
any brake clearance issues?


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

not to burst anyone's bubble but how about these 20's!!!!!!


----------



## pragoo (Feb 1, 2008)

*Re: (tcardio)*

OH MAMA!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

Had these on my old C class. sold them thinkign they wouldnt fit. oh well.
pshop


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (heuanA3)*

They do look pretty good. I was looking at a set on ebay for $300 shipped but they ended


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

i really like those rims. pretty strong too I hit a few potholes and they were alright. I think they are gravity casted.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (heuanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *heuanA3* »_i really like those rims. pretty strong too I hit a few potholes and they were alright. I think they are gravity casted.

They are back up for sale.







Im just concerned about rubbing. 19x8.5 et37


----------



## heuanA3 (May 6, 2009)

should be fine.
Im 18x8 et 38 rear no rubbing. You can prolly run et36 in rear. 37 in front should be okay with minor rubbing.
The rubbing is only temporary since it only rubs away the fender lining. not the actual fender


----------



## Rob Cote (Dec 6, 2006)

*Re: (TackeeA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TackeeA3* »_








17x10 205/45/17 rear


In love.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (robs92jettv2.0)*

bump to life


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*FV-QR*

I was showing a buddy the BBS RS's I just picked up, and he asked me if the center caps could be locked on. . .I said not that I knew of. He was thinking they could go "missing" rather easily. Hmmm, I suppose he is right, but I don't see a simple solution to the problem.


----------



## Gothic Serpent (Sep 7, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (kgw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kgw* »_Hmmm, I suppose he is right, but I don't see a simple solution to the problem. 

Tru dat! A buddy of mine has an S4 Avante with BBS. Had the center caps taken right off at a restaurant parking lot. He suspects it's the valet. Nonetheless, someone took it. Sux.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gothic Serpent)*

Here's one of the wheels:








8x17, et43. I have one rusty bolt that needs likely needs replacing, but a good cleaning followed by a good polishing is all they really need. WOOT!








The unsprung weight just took a nosedive!


_Modified by kgw at 5:03 PM 1/3/2010_


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Getting there!*

Two of the set are about ready for assembly:








I decided to do the refurb myself, that way I have only myself to blame


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

here are some pics of my OEM 18" Calera wheels 235/35/18 tires yokahama S-drives 
on Koni yellows with vogtland springs

























_Modified by RedLineRob at 4:41 PM 1/24/2010_


_Modified by RedLineRob at 4:41 PM 1/24/2010_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_here are some pics of my OEM 18" Calera wheels 235/35/18 tires yokahama S-drives 
on Koni yellows with vogtland springs

Sorry this is not a whoring thread. This thread is about wheel fitment so what is the offset that you are using and any rubbing??


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

255/35/18 Dunlop Z1 on 18x8.5et45 VMR Vb3s test fit for the warmer weather


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_255/35/18 Dunlop Z1 on 18x8.5et45 VMR Vb3s 

255's







don't think I've seen anyone else on here running anything that wide. Car looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What suspension you on??


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (2.0TProjekt)*

JIC Cross competition
Someone else did all the hard work on their car, I just bought his parts.


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

2.0TProjekt i thought it was a wheel showing thread thats what the title says "Wheel Thread?"
you must of been a hall monitor in High school or something haha 
any ways not a big deal, sticking to the topic they are 18x7.5 - ET54 - 5x112 and if i was going to put wheels spacers on, what size do recommend 5 mm? 



_Modified by RedLineRob at 10:08 PM 1/24/2010_


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_2.0TProjekt i thought it was a wheel showing thread thats what the title says "Wheel Thread?"
you must of been a hall monitor in High school or something haha 
any ways not a big deal, sticking to the topic they are 18x7.5 - ET54 - 5x112 and if i was going to put wheels spacers on, what size do recommend 5 mm? 

Yes it does say Wheel Thread "*?*" because it was a question of what offsets would fit. 
No I wasn't the hall monitor. However the lack of information you provided kicked in my ocd lol






















What do you think of the S-drives(mileage, wet and dry conditions)?? I'm looking at them for my BBS Ck's.











_Modified by 2.0TProjekt at 12:55 PM 1-25-2010_


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

So, I'm getting ready to spend my tax refund money on some new wheels and tires, but need a little advice first. I'm probably going to pick up a set of VMR 18x8.5, ET45, with 225/40/18's. The car will also be lowered ~1.3", so will I have rubbing with this setup? Would there be a better way to go to prevent the rub? Thanks!


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (TBomb)*

good to go! I'm not a big fan of the look of 235's


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

gas milage is average,
great traction in the wet 
no bad in the dry could be better 
but i must say for the price there a solid tire, and they don't seem to wear as fast as other brands, They hold air very well to, i hardly ever have to add air in the tires. 

Tcardio the only reason i went with 235 is to get more contact to the road. Some of us like to drive are cars not just detail them haha jk


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: (RedLineRob)*

I'm a fan of your car and your setup but just prefer the 225 look! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RedLineRob (Feb 8, 2009)

its all good yea if i was on some clean 19s like your i would totally go for the 225 look


----------



## nstotal (Sep 26, 2006)

i haven't seen one of these setups yet, but there's one for sale and i'm worried about rubbing
19x8 front
19x10 rear
+48 offset for both.
The front will be fine, rear worries me.
tires included are 235/35 would dropping to 225 or even 215 help? I'm on stock suspension but plan to mildly drop afterwards.


----------



## jowsley0923 (Oct 13, 2008)

RS198 8.5x17 ET 13 5x120. 
would that fit?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (jowsley0923)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jowsley0923* »_RS198 8.5x17 ET 13 5x120. 
would that fit?

http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif They would stick so far out your wheel well.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (sabba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_255/35/18 Dunlop Z1 on 18x8.5et45 VMR Vb3s test fit for the warmer weather

Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif This is almost the exact setup I wanted on mine... only I will have to stick to the 225's for now since I just got a set of new ones. The VB3's look good, I want mine in black though.

_Quote, originally posted by *RedLineRob* »_ sticking to the topic they are 18x7.5 - ET54 - 5x112 and if i was going to put wheels spacers on, what size do recommend 5 mm? 


With the offset of 54 you can easily go as far as 10mm... I had mine 12 front and 15 rear and the rear would rub even on stock suspension. 10mm should get you to about ET 44 which from what I understand works well with dropped cars. I think ET45 is one of them most popular ones and I haven't heard of anyone rubbing with those...


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

i just ordered 19x8.5 ET44 F/R should i run a 225/35/19 or a 235/35/19?
I am looking at the Falken FK452 which i know doesnt have a stretchy sidewall. i will be lower than stock but not slammed.
TIA


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

235
**** 452 i hate them loud as hell


----------



## VR6 NRG (Apr 23, 1999)

*Re: (tp.)*

yeah i didnt have a great experience with them on my last A3.
any other general performance tire recommendations without breaking the bank? i will keep my current 18" OEM CH's with the Michelin Pilot PS2's for track use when the time comes.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

im runing re760 now its much quietier.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: (tp.)*

i can get the Falkens for under $130 each though, loud or not i may have to go that way.


----------



## carbonfold (Jul 18, 2009)

does anyone think that fender rolling is any option to running ET 35 to prevent rubbing with a 1.3inch drop?
I'm thinking about running some 18 inch s4 wheels but I think they are 35. I also have a set of 235-40zr18 tires. Anyone have experience to fender rolling or do no good?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

you need to use a hammer to flatten some spots in the rear. if u look under u will see what i am talkign about. 
i run 18x8 et 38 rear with 235/40 and rubbed before i hammer the part in. now it rubs only if i have full car and driving over dips on the road.
Only way to roll front is to bend the fender arch out more. The front fender is pretty much flat on the inside.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

*Re: (tp.)*

I'm needing more slammed/stretched/poke pics. I'm liking this thread topic so far. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)

*Re: (AllThingsGhetto)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zeroforum?id=142


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

anyone have rpf1's on an a3?


----------



## MK2 1.8T GUY (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (terje_77)*

I just got 19x8.5 et 48 wheels, what size tire should i use, 225 or 235??


----------



## kicker337gti (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (MK2 1.8T GUY)*

lowering the car? go for 215`s







or else, 225..


----------



## kicker337gti (Apr 7, 2006)

8,5*19" and 9,5*19" with 225/35 front and back


----------



## MK2 1.8T GUY (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (kicker337gti)*

Does the stretch make the tire wear out quicker??


----------



## kicker337gti (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (MK2 1.8T GUY)*

don`t know, tires are poppy fresh so but don`t think so


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

*Re: (kicker337gti)*









Wheel Whorage


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (TechnikSLR)*

He guys, just curious about something. I am about to put my new wheels and tires on and have recently become slightly paranoid about the fitment. The wheels will be 19/8.5 with a 45 offset and the tires 235/35 19's. The car is going to be dropped on H&R Sport springs and I was wondering whether I amlikely to have rubbing issues. I can still go back to 225's at this point and I know Sabba has major rubbing with his setup. Only thing is that those are 255's...
Anybody out there running the same setup, 235/35 19's dropped on springs and 45 offset???


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (MK2 1.8T GUY)*

From what I heard it just makes them more prone to damage from potholes....


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_He guys, just curious about something. I am about to put my new wheels and tires on and have recently become slightly paranoid about the fitment. The wheels will be 19/8.5 with a 45 offset and the tires 235/35 19's. The car is going to be dropped on H&R Sport springs and I was wondering whether I amlikely to have rubbing issues. I can still go back to 225's at this point and I know Sabba has major rubbing with his setup. Only thing is that those are 255's...
Anybody out there running the same setup, 235/35 19's dropped on springs and 45 offset???

i run 235/40/18 on et 38 rear rubs front is ok. u shold be fine with 235 front and rear with ur offset


----------



## Osto (Feb 22, 2009)

I was wondering if you all had any suggestions on 17 inch wheels. I know that the size is a little wimpish, but I just go a pair of brand new tires and am wanting to get rid of my stock excaliburs.


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: (Osto)*

I'm running 18x8 235/40/18 with ET43.
I have a 35mm drop over standard height.
Removed the screw and still rubs pretty when I have 4 people in the car.
Will be switching to 225/40/18's (Falken 452) so hopefully that will stop the rubbing as it's just downright embarrassing carrying people in the back seat.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: (poli84)*


_Quote, originally posted by *poli84* »_I'm running 18x8 235/40/18 with ET43.
I have a 35mm drop over standard height.
Removed the screw and still rubs pretty when I have 4 people in the car.
Will be switching to 225/40/18's (Falken 452) so hopefully that will stop the rubbing as it's just downright embarrassing carrying people in the back seat.









rubbing shold have stopped after 50 miles


----------



## poli84 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: (tp.)*

I've done about 2000km (1200miles approx) and i still get the rubbing.
i thought it would have stopped by now also.
It's definitely not as bad as when I first put the wheels on but it's still there.
Hopefully the switch to 225's will basically eliminate it.


----------



## grubble (Oct 28, 2007)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Anybody out there running the same setup, 235/35 19's dropped on springs and 45 offset???

Same setup as you (VMR 709s, 19x8.5, 235/35 tires) and rubs over bumps. Took out the fender well screws (I got tired of waiting for it to rub away like tp says they would) and they are not rubbing at all in the short distance I drove after removing them. (I do dodge potholes like a minefield in SF though so it's a good test.) Will chime in more after the ride into work and on the usual suspects I have to go over that makes the car rub.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (grubble)*

sweet... thanks.
Here is a bit of a teaser...



































Just waiting for the rubber and springs now... that and for it finally stop ******* snowing here!!!








The running joke up here in Canada is that we only really have two seasons... winter and construction. So it's not so much the potholes that are the major issue here but the road work all over the place. I already have the screw removed because on my old wheels I had 15mm spacers in the back which made them 41 or 42 offset. That rubbed on bumps and dips even on stock suspension.


_Modified by Gryphon001 at 2:17 PM 3/23/2010_


----------



## MK2 1.8T GUY (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_sweet... thanks.
Here is a bit of a teaser...



































Just waiting for the rubber and springs now... that and for it finally stop ******* snowing here!!!








The running joke up here in Canada is that we only really have two seasons... winter and construction. So it's not so much the potholes that are the major issue here but the road work all over the place. I already have the screw removed because on my old wheels I had 15mm spacers in the back which made them 41 or 41 offset. That rubbed on bumps and dips even on stock suspension.

_Modified by Gryphon001 at 12:01 PM 3/23/2010_

Very nice, cant wait to see it.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (MK2 1.8T GUY)*

Me too...

_Quote, originally posted by *MK2 1.8T GUY* »_I just got 19x8.5 et 48 wheels, what size tire should i use, 225 or 235??

As for tires, with the 48 offset you should be able to easily fit the 235. Unless you're completely slamming the car.


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_sweet... thanks.
Here is a bit of a teaser...



































Just waiting for the rubber and springs now... that and for it finally stop ******* snowing here!!!








The running joke up here in Canada is that we only really have two seasons... winter and construction. So it's not so much the potholes that are the major issue here but the road work all over the place. I already have the screw removed because on my old wheels I had 15mm spacers in the back which made them 41 or 42 offset. That rubbed on bumps and dips even on stock suspension.

_Modified by Gryphon001 at 2:17 PM 3/23/2010_

HOT! hurry up and install them and post pics ASAP !! lol congrats on the purchase. VB3's in matte black finish = hotness!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: (thea3kid)*

Awesome choice Gryphon, I love my VMR's. They look sick on a lowered car.


----------



## MK2 1.8T GUY (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Me too...
As for tires, with the 48 offset you should be able to easily fit the 235. Unless you're completely slamming the car.

Thanks for the info, they go on tomorrow i'll let you know how it works out


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (MK2 1.8T GUY)*

going to try and Plastidip the centre caps this week and might get them on by the end of next week or the one after... depends whether the tires come in this week or next. Well that and the springs... no idea when NAMotorsports will get those here but I can't wait








When everything comes in I am making an appointment with my mechanic to install them (about $200) and than with Queensway Audi for the alignment and induction cleaning service (about another $300 in all) all in one shot. Than I swear I am done for at least a year.... maybe. 
Man I need a second job for this s#!t...


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: (Gryphon001)*

Haha nice i just ordered these wheels







wonder how they'll look on my Ibis white








Let me know how the plastidipping the center caps turn out please!

_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_sweet... thanks.
Here is a bit of a teaser...








Just waiting for the rubber and springs now... that and for it finally stop ******* snowing here!!!








The running joke up here in Canada is that we only really have two seasons... winter and construction. So it's not so much the potholes that are the major issue here but the road work all over the place. I already have the screw removed because on my old wheels I had 15mm spacers in the back which made them 41 or 42 offset. That rubbed on bumps and dips even on stock suspension.

_Modified by Gryphon001 at 2:17 PM 3/23/2010_


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_
Anybody out there running the same setup, 235/35 19's dropped on springs and 45 offset???


Well, from talking to VMR, they _suggest_ 235/35 on 19s. I told them I have 225/35s and they said its fine, but would change the speedometer reading a little.
Wondering if I should get matte black as well, but not VB3s, going w/ another setup.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

I don't see how the 'width' of the tire would change the speedo.... if you went to 225/40 19's than definitely yes. The reason I heard the 235's are recommended is that the 225s have to stretch a bit more to compensate for the 0.5" wheel width difference and the 235's are supposed to have a stiffer sidewall making them better for pothole encounters.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_a stiffer sidewall making them better for pothole encounters.


Yup, and that's what I'm hoping to avoid. Might have to upgrade my tires...


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_
Yup, and that's what I'm hoping to avoid. Might have to upgrade my tires...

or you could go baller status and go 255/35's


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_
or you could go baller status and go 255/35's


what's that look like? i can't imagine.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

look at sabba's setup... that's 255's on 18" wheels... rubs like a bitc# from what he says though.
There is a pic somewhere on this thread... likely more than one


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*

Kb look above!! I am running -3 degrees on camber all around and had to fur some of liner in the front as well as roll the fenders. On rub on full wheel lock... I rub the inside of wheel well!!
Other than than I do not rub!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *sabba* »_. On rub on full wheel lock... I rub the inside of wheel well!!
Other than than I do not rub! 









No thanks!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *krazyboi* »_







No thanks!

Blah! whats the difference of where you are rubbing.


----------



## MK2 1.8T GUY (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (sabba)*

Sorry for the crappy Blackberry pic, i will post better ones soon!








So far, there has been very slight rub over larger bumps, no problems over small bumps with 19x8.5 et 48 with 235 35 tires.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

^^^ nice! Guess 225 would work well for me then.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_Let me know how the plastidipping the center caps turn out please!
 
Plastidip seems to be a good option... but learn from my mistakes and dilute the paint a bit before dipping. Mine once dried ended up with little 'craters' in the paint because I guess there were air bubbles trapped under the paint. It's not really bad though and the colour match is very good.








Although I apparently have the option of having the gray OEM centre caps from my Titanium package wheels... Not sure which one looks better but am kinda leaning more towards the black plastidipped ones.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

I agree. I think having the gray one's look weird.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

Well how do you feel about this idea???


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*

hot!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Well how do you feel about this idea???










Got more?!?!? I'm gonna need me a set


----------



## dkenn75 (May 22, 2008)

dope-a-lope


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

It's the gray ones from my OEM wheels. the chrome bits are just clipped in. Pop them out, a bit of DI-NOC 3M vinyl and they're done!


----------



## thea3kid (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_It's the gray ones from my OEM wheels. the chrome bits are just clipped in. Pop them out, a bit of DI-NOC 3M vinyl and they're done!









thanks for the idea! didmt know you can take apart the wheel cap


----------



## MK2 1.8T GUY (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Gryphon001)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_Well how do you feel about this idea???


























I like that, where do i get a set lol?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

tried to get a VM3 but all out of stock until may....**** that! where did you get your center caps?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: (mkim)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mkim* »_tried to get a VM3 but all out of stock until may....**** that! where did you get your center caps?

The VB3's are only out of stock on the 18's... that's why I ended up with 19's








As for the center caps... I made them. These are the stock Audi Ti package wheel center caps. I just noticed that the chrome bits are just clipped in and inserted some CF vinyl in there.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_
I just noticed that the chrome bits are just clipped in and inserted some CF vinyl in there.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (MK2 1.8T GUY)*

baller status


----------



## RussellsDad (Jan 9, 2003)

*Re: McLaren SLR Replicas*

Just got these last week. They are 18x8.5 with 35mm offset McLaren SLR replicas. They rub sometimes on large bumps more often with full passenger load. So far loving them though.

























_Modified by RussellsDad at 11:38 PM 3/28/2010_


_Modified by RussellsDad at 11:38 PM 3/28/2010_


----------



## steven7677 (Mar 15, 2008)

*Re: McLaren SLR Replicas (RussellsDad)*

do they suck in air to cool brakes?









_Quote, originally posted by *RussellsDad* »_Just got these last week. They are 18x8.5 with 35mm offset McLaren SLR replicas. They rub sometimes on large bumps more often with full passenger load. So far loving them though.

























_Modified by RussellsDad at 11:38 PM 3/28/2010_

_Modified by RussellsDad at 11:38 PM 3/28/2010_


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: McLaren SLR Replicas (steven7677)*

i might pick up some bbs ck off of a local guy, im not sure about the 245/35 tire which i will change as soon as i can but in the mean time:
any rubbing issues with this?
also will be lowered on coils

BBS CK 
19x8 ET44
2 235/35/19 
2 245/35/19 (rear)

thanks for your help


----------



## MK2 1.8T GUY (Oct 18, 2002)

*Re: McLaren SLR Replicas (eurotuned00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotuned00* »_i might pick up some bbs ck off of a local guy, im not sure about the 245/35 tire which i will change as soon as i can but in the mean time:
any rubbing issues with this?
also will be lowered on coils

BBS CK 
19x8 ET44
2 235/35/19 
2 245/35/19 (rear)

thanks for your help 


You should be alright except over potholes you might get some rubbing in rear. Also depends how low you are in the back, what coils you running?


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: McLaren SLR Replicas (MK2 1.8T GUY)*

Hpa coils 
i wont be slammed just low enough to kill some of the wheel gap


_Modified by eurotuned00 at 9:02 AM 3-31-2010_


----------



## White_A3 (Feb 27, 2009)

That looks great Darius


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

*Re: McLaren SLR Replicas (RussellsDad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RussellsDad* »_Just got these last week. They are 18x8.5 with 35mm offset McLaren SLR replicas. 

I'm gonna be a nitpicker here, but they're Lorinser LM6s (or replicas?) which was around already before the SLR.


----------



## yowzaa (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: McLaren SLR Replicas (Son)*

pretty sweet design...
On another note - I've always wondered if it is common at all for people to shave <10mm off the inside of the wheel. Something I imagine a machine shop would be able to do...but the practicality of it from a structural perspective is doubtful.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: McLaren SLR Replicas (yowzaa)*

Interesting thing happened... Got my wheels on finally. But when the car came off the hoist and I tried to reverse it started making the most godawful noise. turns out that for some reason the VMR wheels were rubbing on my rear calipers near the hub. ended up having to grind down a good chunk of the caliper to get them to spin without hitting it. Still not sure if it's the fault of the caliper or the wheel. Likely will never know. 








Ended up with the 225/35 19's since the 235 Marangonis are apparently on back order in Italy. The tire looks a bit stretched but looks worse than it is because of the huge lip protector on the tire.
Here is a quick peek. I will try to get some pics up on the pic whoring thread when I get them. Sadly... it's still on stock suspension. My FSD's are on backorder too.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

^^5mm spacers would have saved you from messing up either.. next time spin the wheel to make sure everything clears and spins smoothly. car looks good though.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Looks good Gryphon!


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

would have had the H&R springs on there already but found out about Koni's sale too late and eve Koni America was out of stock on FSD's so now I have to wait for those for a couple of weeks.... patience is not my strong suit either.
My concern is that the front wheels look like they are perfectly flush if not sticking out from the fender. When I drop it I don't want the damn wheels rubbing on the fenders... They are supposed to be 45 offset which should be fine.... but.


_Modified by Gryphon001 at 9:21 AM 4/2/2010_


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: McLaren SLR Replicas (MK2 1.8T GUY)*

i have 
BBS CK 
19x8 ET44
2 235/35/19 on the rear are rubbing amd ideas on a 225 35 y
tire that mighy solve the rubing issues? Im on hpa coilovers


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: McLaren SLR Replicas (eurotuned00)*

^^^^^^help


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: McLaren SLR Replicas (eurotuned00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotuned00* »_
i have 
BBS CK 
19x8 ET44
2 235/35/19 on the rear are rubbing amd ideas on a 225 35 y
tire that mighy solve the rubing issues? Im on hpa coilovers

I'm pretty sure that lowered with that offset you will rub no matter what even with 225-35-19's

_Quote, originally posted by *Gryphon001* »_would have had the H&R springs on there already but found out about Koni's sale too late and eve Koni America was out of stock on FSD's so now I have to wait for those for a couple of weeks.... patience is not my strong suit either.
My concern is that the front wheels look like they are perfectly flush if not sticking out from the fender. When I drop it I don't want the damn wheels rubbing on the fenders... They are supposed to be 45 offset which should be fine.... but.

_Modified by Gryphon001 at 9:21 AM 4/2/2010_
FYI, if your wheels are 19x8.5 ET45 they push out the equivalent of a 19x8 ET39


----------



## eurotuned00 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: McLaren SLR Replicas (NY_Avant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NY_Avant* »_I'm pretty sure that lowered with that offset you will rub no matter what even with 225-35-19's


thanks ny_avant. Looks like im going to have to raise my car a bit
my local shop said i could shave 5 mm off the wheels but i dont really know what would happen if i do ,dont want to ruin the CKs


----------



## NY_Avant (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: McLaren SLR Replicas (eurotuned00)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurotuned00* »_
thanks ny_avant. Looks like im going to have to raise my car a bit
my local shop said i could shave 5 mm off the wheels but i dont really know what would happen if i do ,dont want to ruin the CKs

Gnlad to help, I love the Ck's but didn't get them for that exact reason, I really wanted a set of 18's in anthracite. even BBS's website notes you will experience rubbing with them


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

*Re: McLaren SLR Replicas (NY_Avant)*

Speaking of rising up... Does anyone know what options I have if I wanted to lift my car a little bit. The rear suspension is sitting a bit low and rubbing sometimes was just curious whether there are spindles like for coilovers available just by themselves or thicker spring beds???


----------



## canz92 (Mar 19, 2009)

Thought I'd just post for reference
Suspension: H&R Street Performance Coilovers, lowered to 1 finger gap front and rear
Wheels: Hartmann 19" R8 reps ET48
Tyres: Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta 235/35/19
Front rubbing: none
Rear rubbing: only if I have four people in the car and hit a big bump
Ride quality: Stiff, but not uncomfortable. Bumps are ironed out enough so that when I hit one I think "That was a big bump" rather than "Ow my spine hurts"
Pics so people might actually read the post:
Front gap








Front Camber








Rear gap








Rear Camber








Whole car:


----------



## rockfan4 (Oct 26, 2003)

OK, I read the whole thread and didn't find the answer I was looking for.
It's 90 degrees today, so of course I'm thinking of snow tires.
Can you run 15" on an A3? If not, who makes a narrow 16" winter tire?
non-quattro.

Hopefully these question will be answered in the next 6 months...


----------



## creede (Jul 29, 2004)

I'm looking at some 18 x 8.5 ET 42 wheels with 235/40 18 tires all the way around. I intend to go pretty low eventually. Sounds like I might get some slight rubbing in the rear? Can it be camber corrected?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

creede said:


> I'm looking at some 18 x 8.5 ET 42 wheels with 235/40 18 tires all the way around. I intend to go pretty low eventually. Sounds like I might get some slight rubbing in the rear? Can it be camber corrected?


 
It won't be slight... 

I am running 19" by 8.5" wheels with a 45 offset on 225/35 R19 tires ... it rubs. God help me if I have to have 4 ppl in the car because it rubs just under acceleration. it's not bad at all when it's just me in the car, but with even one more person it becomes pronounced. The front rubs too... only when the wheel is turned at least 25* and I hit a bump at 25+km, but it still rubs. 

Good luck...


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)




----------



## Audilation (Jun 7, 2010)

rockfan4 said:


> OK, I read the whole thread and didn't find the answer I was looking for.
> If not, who makes a narrow 16" winter tire?
> non-quattro.


I ran 16" Sport Edition Wheels with Dunlop Wintersport M2's all winter on my 3.2q. 215/55/16

trying to sell the rims and tires now and put new winters on my 5 spoke oem 17" set since i have the new R8 replicas now.

But they ran fine all winter. the tires werent suited for the car because they werent XL rated (93H) and the car bottomed a couple times on high crowned roads as I went over them but thats about it.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

i think thats the most lip i have ever seen on an a3... holy.

:thumbup:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


>


Holy crap I am in love! opcorn:


----------



## eurotrsh (Dec 25, 2004)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> Holy crap I am in love! opcorn:


Thank you. 

Air ride next.


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

eurotrsh said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Air ride next.


Now I hate you! (j/k) Wanna trade wheels? LOL!


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*8 x 17 et 43 BBS RS 320's finally mounted on the ride*

After working my fingers into a high state of terror: 









Just flush with the arch. 




























Continental Extreme Contact DW's in oem size: 225/45ZR17


----------



## freehat (Nov 12, 2009)

would 19x9.5 et45 all around fit?


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

freehat said:


> would 19x9.5 et45 all around fit?


nope, rears wouldnt clear on the suspension....
ET40 would be max


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

kgw said:


> After working my fingers into a high state of terror:
> 
> Continental Extreme Contact DW's in oem size: 225/45ZR17


Where those refurbished? They look killer...the OG BBS!
Looks like the center mesh wheel section was reverse mounted to increase offset?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

Refurbished by my very own hands  The original clear coat was seriously crazed, so I removed it and sanded the lips with progressively finer paper, ending up with the 3M green pads. I replaced all the bolts with new stainless bolts. Nope, the center is as originally mounted; I was sweating the 43 offset, thought it might poke too much in the front, but the wheels are flush with the arches when they are straight. Before bolting them up, I applied ZoopSeal to the lips to prevent oxidation: it's not supposed to craze. 



TroySico said:


> Where those refurbished? They look killer...the OG BBS!
> Looks like the center mesh wheel section was reverse mounted to increase offset?


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

I think the narrower the offset, the further it sticks out to the arch. I would personally settle with ET45.


----------



## freehat (Nov 12, 2009)

xnox202 said:


> I think the narrower the offset, the further it sticks out to the arch. I would personally settle with ET45.


I agree, but maybe the problem is because the wheel is wider, a smaller offset # is needed to clear the struts. idk, I'm just guessing here.


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

wahwah


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

those tails look like oem tinted tails you would find on mk5 r32. is that film or spray?


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

rolling shot looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## ibedrooms (Jun 3, 2010)

kgw said:


> Here's one of the wheels:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im liking this bbs, any pics on your car?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

See post #352 above. . .




ibedrooms said:


> im liking this bbs, any pics on your car?


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

anyone have any pics of hre p40 on their car? ( or vmr 710 just so i can idea of how it would look) thanks.


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

Bump for the Newbs


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

2.0TProjekt said:


> Bump for the Newbs


----------



## Subaruski1 (Oct 22, 2010)

Looking at a set of used wheels with a 35 offset in 18"x8" and 235/40/18 tires. Spacers required? Car will be on H&R Springs.


----------



## r_wiggum01 (Jan 1, 2006)

Just ordered a set of STP-3's for my 3.2Q. Specs are:
19 x 8.5 F et 48
19 x 9.5 R et 48.

the car will be dropped on coilovers (about a 1/2 - 1 finger gap). fenders are not rolled or pulled, may consider it later.

Suggestions on tire sizes? I've seen 225/35/19 all around on one other member's A3, but it was a little more stretch than I like in the rear. Would I have major rubbing issues with 235/35/19 in the rear (or preferably, all around) ?


----------



## cubantexan (Jun 8, 2010)

You will rub a bit in the rear on hard dips or load in the rear with 235's.


----------



## jmass (Aug 29, 2010)

drew138 said:


> My new favorite wheel:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sexy :thumbup:


----------



## dooky (Jul 30, 2010)

A3 FWD dropped on Neuspeed springs 1.2" 
18x8.5 et40 
225/40R18

Will this rub? If so, can I avoid it with 215/40R18?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

18x9.5 ET 40 Rear, will it fit? I'm running 18x9.5 et 45 ATM is close to fender flush hmm


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

mkim said:


> 18x9.5 ET 40 Rear, will it fit? I'm running 18x9.5 et 45 ATM is close to fender flush hmm


thats wot im running on mr kim
minor poke, no poke yet i thought 40 is the innest for suspension clearance?


----------



## greyjetta (May 3, 2006)

oem audi a8 mono blocks
et 48 18/8
koni coilovers plenty of treads left
912's 205 35 18

no rubbing no matter how big of a bump going to go lower waiting on spacers :beer:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

well I already sold these wheels but I guess I can throw the pics in here for those that want to see alphards on a white a3, or at least see better pics of the fitment.


















Mercedes Alphards 18x8.5 et35 (215/40) and 18x9.5 et40 (225/40).


----------



## turbow (Oct 1, 2008)

*235/45/17*

I'm on H&R sport springs, approximately 1.2" lower than stock. I'm planning to go 235/45/17. No spacers. I guess this should make my ride less bumpy

Will this setup rub?

Thanks


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

turbow said:


> I'm on H&R sport springs, approximately 1.2" lower than stock. I'm planning to go 235/45/17. No spacers. I guess this should make my ride less bumpy
> 
> Will this setup rub?
> 
> Thanks


Doubtful. You'd have to do something pretty extreme on 17's to get them to rub I would think.


----------



## turbow (Oct 1, 2008)

Thanks. Is there a way to check before I purchase the tires?


----------



## newnoise1024 (Dec 3, 2010)

19x8.5 ET43 245/35/19

i can get rims and tires (new) for a very good price, came off a 2010 s4.

hoping they will fit on my stock suspension?


----------



## imola20ae (Mar 13, 2005)

19*9 ET 45. will it fit and what size tires should I run. Plan on lowering it very soon


----------



## scoTT la rock (Jun 17, 2007)

greyjetta said:


> oem audi a8 mono blocks
> et 48 18/8
> koni coilovers plenty of treads left
> 912's 205 35 18
> ...



win


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

newnoise1024 said:


> 19x8.5 ET43 245/35/19
> 
> i can get rims and tires (new) for a very good price, came off a 2010 s4.
> 
> hoping they will fit on my stock suspension?




no fit tire too wide. get 225 and it will fit 

actually i have same set.. rears dont rub they got plenty of room with 225's


----------



## TroySico (Apr 20, 2002)

canz92 said:


> Thought I'd just post for reference
> Suspension: H&R Street Performance Coilovers, lowered to 1 finger gap front and rear
> Wheels: Hartmann 19" R8 reps ET48
> Tyres: Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta 235/35/19
> ...


Do you have pics showing the concave-ness of the wheels. I think Hartman makes the best version of this wheel...plus they're light! Any add'l pics would be loved!


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

TroySico said:


> Do you have pics showing the concave-ness of the wheels. I think Hartman makes the best version of this wheel...plus they're light! Any add'l pics would be loved!


Those don't have any concave


----------



## lilken21 (Apr 7, 2004)

I just got some 19s (19x8.5 et45 all around). I started with Falken 452s 235/35 and was rubbing on every bump and turn so I switched to 225/35 (Hankook Ventus v12 Evo). No rubbing at all 

Here is a pic of the car w/ the Falkens (pics of Hankooks coming soon):


----------



## xgarage (Oct 14, 2004)

r_wiggum01 said:


> Just ordered a set of STP-3's for my 3.2Q. Specs are:
> 19 x 8.5 F et 48
> 19 x 9.5 R et 48.
> 
> ...


I want to see this car. I'm thinking about the same wheel.


----------



## canz92 (Mar 19, 2009)

TroySico said:


> Do you have pics showing the concave-ness of the wheels. I think Hartman makes the best version of this wheel...plus they're light! Any add'l pics would be loved!


There are some more pics here: http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...ot-with-Vredestein-Ultrac-Sessantas-235-35-19 :thumbup:

And I agree, Hartmann makes the best ones by far.


----------



## SorryIfarted (Mar 5, 2005)

*My 19x9, 19x9.5 ET48 Rotiform BWE, currently the only set in existence. 
Suspension is Airlift XL's up front, Airlift MK5 Slam kit in the rear.*


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

canz92 said:


> Thought I'd just post for reference
> Suspension: H&R Street Performance Coilovers, lowered to 1 finger gap front and rear
> Wheels: Hartmann 19" R8 reps ET48
> Tyres: Vredestein Ultrac Sessanta 235/35/19
> ...


This! :thumbup: I like your ride height and those R8 reps. I plan to do something similar except on 18s eventually.


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

What offsets should i run if i want 18x8.5 up front, and 18x9.5 out back with little to no rubbing? (08 2.0t) Currently not lowered but will be eventually (maybe 1.5inches or so) I want it to be flush up front and a little poke out back

Also i guess what tyres will i need.


----------



## jericks2 (Aug 10, 2011)

Might pic this wheel/tire combo up if it'll fit... The wheels are the S4 OEM Ronal Wheels 18 X 8 with 45mm offset. Tires are 235/40/18. Stock sport suspension on the A3. 

Will this work?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

*Ch 024 vs ch 028*

I installed my new to me OEM BBS CH028 wheels and snow tires today and realize after the fact that I didn't do all of my homework. The CH028 was an OEM wheel on the S4 and the CH024 came on the A3 as an upgrade wheel. 

CH024 = 18X7.5 ET 54
CH028 = 18x8 ET 43

Anyway I'm running stock S-line suspension 235/18/40 snow tires. I'm rubbing with an empty back seat over bumps and around sharp corners. 

I'm liking the smoother ride with the sidewall height on Seattle roads, the offset looks good, and the 8" wheels square off the backend nicely so I want to keep these wheels. I'm also planning to install Euro SLine springs which will lower it another .5". Yeah, I want my cake and I'd like to eat it too.

Any suggestions on eliminating the rubbing?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

iph4s pic bc i washed her today 18x8.5 ET 35 215/40
winter/rainy mode

going to refurb oz


----------



## bkn (Nov 21, 2011)

*17" BBS LM on Audi A3 S-Line (Stock Suspension) - Will this setup work?*

Hey all - 

I am just about to pick up a set of 17" BBS LM's for my '08 Audi A3. I was hoping that you guys could provide your expertise on whether or not this setup will work without rubbing;

Note: I am currently running the stock S-Line Suspension

The BBS LMs will be;

Front: 17 x 8 (40mm)
Rear: 17 x 9 (42mm)

My fenders are rolled - but I haven't taken out the screw as some of you have. 

I would prefer not to run stretched tires. I also do not plan on lowering (unless it looks absolutely terrible). What size tire would you recommend and/or do you think I will run into any problems?

Thanks!!!!
Brent


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

225/45/17
is stock size. yits gonna stretch on the rears for sure.


----------



## bkn (Nov 21, 2011)

What if I ran staggered tire sizes? So in the back I ran 245/40/17 or something like that? 

And with this setup - do you think I will rub if I keep my stock S-Line suspension?

Thanks!
Brent


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

bkn said:


> What if I ran staggered tire sizes? So in the back I ran 245/40/17 or something like that?
> 
> And with this setup - do you think I will rub if I keep my stock S-Line suspension?
> 
> ...


i woudlnt recommend it. u will most likely rub if u drive people around,

best way is to take out screws and hammer/flatten the quarter pannel lip. or cut the lip off the quarterpannel.


----------



## bkn (Nov 21, 2011)

Is there a reason you wouldn't recommend it? And if I were to trim away the inner rear fender wall do you think I should be good? Or might it still be an issue?

Thanks!
Brent


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

bkn said:


> Is there a reason you wouldn't recommend it? And if I were to trim away the inner rear fender wall do you think I should be good? Or might it still be an issue?
> 
> Thanks!
> Brent


not the wall

the quarter panel lip. once u take the liner off you can see it.

cut or bend it in and *should* clear 245 on those offset.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

you shold prolly ask this guy

TroySico
TroySico is offline 


he is runing 245.


----------



## bkn (Nov 21, 2011)

Okay great, thanks for your expertise! Is there anything else I need to be aware of (e.g. clearing the suspension/brakes with the lower offset?).


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

18 x 8.5 +32 front
18 x 9.5 +30 rear

Falken ziex 512 225/40 all the way around. 

Lowered on H&R springs, no spacers. barely rubs on hard bumps ( screw not taken out)

rubs a little more with 4 people in the car, still very drivable. :thumbup: 

ill post pics when the car get even lower. :heart:

Edit: fenders are not rolled or pulled.


----------



## naps (Jan 10, 2012)

2006 A3 2.0T on Neuspeed Race Springs (1.8-2.0" drop), not Sline suspension

here's the best my brain can muster--can anyone see any definite clearance problems w/ rubbing, caliper, strut?

--> F: 19X8.5 et35 on 215/35...besides rubbing/clearance, can i get away with a 225 if necessary?
--> R: 19X9.5 et33 on 225/35


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

naps said:


> 2006 A3 2.0T on Neuspeed Race Springs (1.8-2.0" drop), not Sline suspension
> 
> here's the best my brain can muster--can anyone see any definite clearance problems w/ rubbing, caliper, strut?
> 
> ...


front 215 is pushing gona work but gona rub

rear wheel will stick out of fender for sure.


----------



## naps (Jan 10, 2012)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> front 215 is pushing gona work but gona rub


if I went to et40 on the fronts
Whaduya think bout that?



tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> rear wheel will stick out of fender for sure.


...as in 'it will stick out AND the fender lip will be riding on the sidewall'??:thumbdown:
or it looks like I'll be ok on clearance but the rear wheels will poke....hmm


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

naps said:


> if I went to et40 on the fronts
> Whaduya think bout that?
> 
> 
> ...


If you have stocks on right now. take measuring tape amd measure out 1.4 inches in the rear. And if the measure tape goes past fender then thats how much wheel will stick out

stock wheel back of hub face to front outer edge = 1.55 inch
9.5 et 33 wheel back of hub face to front outer edge = 2.951 inch

so 2.951 - 1.55 = 1.401 inch. Now just measure out 1.401 inch from stock wheel face and you will see how much it stick out.


----------



## naps (Jan 10, 2012)

Yep, 1.4 in back, .9 in front. I did that last night and, boy is it going to be a tiiiiight fit, maybe too aggressive. I think the unknown factor is the tires. Im hoping my width/offset combination will give enough clearance to avoid the rub. According to tp, my measurement Its prob too aggressive. Thanks for your input. I'll post pics when i finish the work.


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

naps said:


> if I went to et40 on the fronts
> Whaduya think bout that?
> 
> 
> ...


40 will def stick out...8.5 +32 sits flush(rim wise) 

rear 9" +30 sits flush. (rim wise)


----------



## A3EE!! (Jan 13, 2012)

*Konig 18" w/pirelli Pzero 225 18 40*

18 8.0 45mm offset 
Audi A3 sport 05+ springs (so, lowered about 1")

Zero rub


----------



## naps (Jan 10, 2012)

BL-2-8P said:


> 40 will def stick out...8.5 +32 sits flush(rim wise)
> 
> rear 9" +30 sits flush. (rim wise)


thanks much 
i dont think i have any choice but to tuck those wheels under the fender. 

I thought I could get some poke going on, but it looks like theres no way to avoid killing my fender lip on the rim or wheels with a 2" suspension drop. Right?? 

Ooooh well...I appreciate your help


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

All you need is some
Camber


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

BL-2-8P said:


> All you need is some
> Camber


and stretched tires...


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

crappy cellphone pic.

18" vb3's that i spray painted myself
225/40/18
on stasis coilovers (higher now that its winter time)
rubbing in the rear with a fully loaded car over bumps


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> front 215 is pushing gona work but gona rub
> 
> rear wheel will stick out of fender for sure.


how do i read this? i cant figure it out...


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

He illustrates how much clearance there is based on wheel width and off set


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

BL-2-8P said:


> 18 x 8.5 +32 front
> 18 x 9.5 +30 rear
> 
> Falken ziex 512 225/40 all the way around.
> ...


I need pictures of this! Let me see how it is right now please! I'm thinking of fitting 18x9.5 et35 in the rear and I'm curious as to how it looks. I am also on H&R springs, and I'll have the same sized tires that you are running


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

cldub said:


> I need pictures of this! Let me see how it is right now please! I'm thinking of fitting 18x9.5 et35 in the rear and I'm curious as to how it looks. I am also on H&R springs, and I'll have the same sized tires that you are running


Front


Rear



sorry i took quick iphone pics


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

BL-2-8P said:


> Front
> 
> 
> Rear
> ...


Thanks! Now in the rear you said you have very little rubbing issues? I want to pick up a set of Rotiform NUE's and I'm debating whether or not to get the 18x8.5 et45, 8.5 et 35, or 9.5 et 35. Decisions, decisions!


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

cldub said:


> Thanks! Now in the rear you said you have very little rubbing issues? I want to pick up a set of Rotiform NUE's and I'm debating whether or not to get the 18x8.5 et45, 8.5 et 35, or 9.5 et 35. Decisions, decisions!



its the bumper screws that rub, i havent taken it out yet. 

if you do 9.5 +35 its going to stick out 5mm more.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

BL-2-8P said:


> its the bumper screws that rub, i havent taken it out yet.
> 
> if you do 9.5 +35 its going to stick out 5mm more.


Offsets confuse the **** out of me. What about if I went with the 8.5 et 35? Would that stick out the same as a 9.5 et 35 since they are the same offset?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

cldub said:


> Offsets confuse the **** out of me. What about if I went with the 8.5 et 35? Would that stick out the same as a 9.5 et 35 since they are the same offset?


it wont look at the diagram i drew for 8.5 et 40 and 9.5 et40

9.5 will stick out .58 inch more than 8.5

Offset is calculated from center of the wheel out towards the face on + offsets

so 8.5 center is 4.25from outside to center.

35mm offset = 35/25.4 where 25.4 is how many mm per inch. = 1.37 inch

so from center of wheel out 1.37 inch is 4.5 - 1.37= 3.13 inch. 

now you have your dimensions

from face to hub is 3.13 inch

from hub to back of wheel is 5.37 inch


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tp. said:


> it wont look at the diagram i drew for 8.5 et 40 and 9.5 et40
> 
> 9.5 will stick out .58 inch more than 8.5
> 
> ...


Ok thanks, it's slowly making sence to me. So from what I understand, if I have two 8.5" wheels, one et45 another et35, the 45 will stick out the fender further than the 35?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

35 will stick out more. by 10mm


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

the lower the number, the more it sticks out


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

cldub said:


> Offsets confuse the **** out of me. What about if I went with the 8.5 et 35? Would that stick out the same as a 9.5 et 35 since they are the same offset?


sorry this was my fault... +35 would stick out 5mm less. thats what i get for multi tasking


----------



## Dubd Sailor (Dec 1, 2008)

Can anyone tell me what the stock offset is on an 06 A3 Sport? Picked up mine last week, just havn't been able to pull a wheel off yet to check.

Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


>


I'm still trying to decipher your drawing. I understand your center-line concept, I'm just trying to piece everything else together. 

I think I just need to get out to my garage and start measuring wheels, I learn better that way


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

cldub said:


> I'm still trying to decipher your drawing. I understand your center-line concept, I'm just trying to piece everything else together.
> 
> I think I just need to get out to my garage and start measuring wheels, I learn better that way


line on the left is the offset.

look left bottom ET40 9.5 inch

middle line is middle of wheel

line to the left of the middle is the offset. That line represents 40mm from the center of the wheel. that is where the face makes contact to the hub on the car.

top length is the length of the offset to the back of wheel


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> line on the left is the offset.
> 
> look left bottom ET40 9.5 inch
> 
> ...


Okay I got all that. Now I guess for me the hard part would be determining the best fit for my car, with the tires I already have (225 40 18s). I do want a little stretch but I don't want to rub.

Choices I'm looking at for Rotiform NUE are:

18x8.5 et45 OR 35
18x9.5 et35

Keep in mind the tires I'm using are 225/40/18. Not rubbing is important, but at the same note so is filling out my well. What do you think?


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

Ok i made better drawing of wheel so you can see better


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Dubd Sailor said:


> Can anyone tell me what the stock offset is on an 06 A3 Sport? Picked up mine last week, just havn't been able to pull a wheel off yet to check.
> 
> Sent from my DROID3 using Tapatalk


I believe 45


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

krazyboi said:


> I believe 45


the multi spoke ones? those are 56


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> Ok i made better drawing of wheel so you can see better


Thanks man I'm getting it now. I was just confused on why or how a 35 offset sticks out more than a 45, when the lower number offset is a smaller distance. To me it made sense that the smaller distance would pull the wheel in more.

So for my situation, which wheel size/offset would you suggest I go with?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> Thanks man I'm getting it now. I was just confused on why or how a 35 offset sticks out more than a 45, when the lower number offset is a smaller distance. To me it made sense that the smaller distance would pull the wheel in more.
> 
> So for my situation, which wheel size/offset would you suggest I go with?


Personally, I would just buy (4) 18x8.5 with et45. That allows you to have a nice stretch on all four tires, and the option to add 3-10mm spacers to push the rear wheels out to the fender for a slight "poke" look. Spacers allow up to push out wheels further, but there is no easy way to pull in lower offset wheels without machine work to the wheels.

:thumbup:

I personally like the NUE wheels so I say get em!


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> the multi spoke ones? those are 56


56 sounds about right 

I haven't had stock offsets in a while so I forgets.



t_white said:


> Personally, I would just buy (4) 18x8.5 with et45. That allows you to have a nice stretch on all four tires, and the option to add 3-10mm spacers to push the rear wheels out to the fender for a slight "poke" look. Spacers allow up to push out wheels further, but there is no easy way to pull in lower offset wheels without machine work to the wheels.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I personally like the NUE wheels so I say get em!


We will need to talk when it comes time for me to get wheels. My brain just works on computers, not wheels.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> Personally, I would just buy (4) 18x8.5 with et45. That allows you to have a nice stretch on all four tires, and the option to add 3-10mm spacers to push the rear wheels out to the fender for a slight "poke" look. Spacers allow up to push out wheels further, but there is no easy way to pull in lower offset wheels without machine work to the wheels.
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I personally like the NUE wheels so I say get em!


Thanks for the input. I think that's what I'll end up going for is the 8.5 et45. I have 10.5mm spacers on the front right now so I could always use those to push them out a little further


----------



## Novacaine (Sep 7, 2011)

you are confused on offset because you are looking at it wrong as the hub is the fixed point. 

larger offset moves the center of the wheel outward from its own centline, but that means the hub on the car goes deeper into the wheel to mate it when you put things together. so higher offset moves the wheel closer to the suspension.


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

all these questions about how to compare offsets, I felt compelled to post this: 

http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp 

Very simple tool, but easy to use


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

greggmischenko said:


> all these questions about how to compare offsets, I felt compelled to post this:
> 
> http://www.1010tires.com/WheelOffsetCalculator.asp
> 
> Very simple tool, but easy to use


 it may help some people.. but only to a limited extent, as it does not help you decide on what tire sizes to use in order to fit inside of the a3 fenders.


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

*Staggered Setup?*

So, I'm starting to pick out my new summer wheels and tires - sticking with 18". 

Tires I've already decided upon - the Ultrac Sessantas - but i'm skrewing around wtih what to do for wheels. 

The easy thing would be to go square with what t_white mentioned: 8.5" @45mm offset: makes total sense and can be spaced out as desired. 

Now, to throw a wrench in here, what about a staggered set up? Any advantage other than looking cool? I'm going to be doing the HPA Haldex mod as well, and planning to track the car a bit here and there, so that's kind of what I'm thinking might be good with a staggered setup. 

The Rotiform Nue wheels are a nice option - other ones I like are the TSW Vairano and Jarama and obviously there are lots of other choices - just depends upon personal taste and cost (i.e. SSR nice, but $$$). I do like 5 spoke designs and would like to keep the weight somewhat reasonable. 

So, assuming I was to do something stupid and go staggered, would something along these lines make sense? 

Front: 
Rim Size: 18x8.0 or 18x8.5 
Offset: ~45mm 
Tire Size: 225/40 - 18 or 235/40 - 18 

Rear: 
Rim Size: 18 x 9.5 
Offset: 35? 
Tire Size: 265/35 - 18? 

I care more about handling and performance than looks. The car is lowered a bit (KW V1s) but not by a huge amount. Trying to avoid rub of course as well. 

Thx!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

you should not stagger if you want performance. ET35 with 255's grauntee tire tear off your fender in rear. 

I go with what jrutter and some other forum member did. 245's all around non stagger. 

You gona get some rubbing but some quarter panel mods will be ok 

or you can run reverse stagger 

255 front 235 rear like the RS3. but you will need wider fenders from osir for fronts


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

Alright you pro tire guys. Got my wheels in from Germany and they are the 8p0-601-025-bs OEM ones. 

Now I'm deciding on tires and possible spacers. I have not lowered my car at all, I'm like that....sorry. But maybe in the future! 

Planning on the Bridgestone Potenza RE-11's in 225 40 18's. 

Now would 10mm spacers work for me and will I have any rubbing or problems? Thanks all in advance to those that respond. I do believe these are 54 

 

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

Gbeav said:


> Alright you pro tire guys. Got my wheels in from Germany and they are the 8p0-601-025-bs OEM ones.
> 
> Now I'm deciding on tires and possible spacers. I have not lowered my car at all, I'm like that....sorry. But maybe in the future!
> 
> ...


 Sweet wheels, I really like those. As far as offset and spacers, I think you should be fine with 10mm as that would put your offset at 44, and a lot of guys are running 18x8 or even 8.5 with 225/40 tires and ET45 while lowered and experience minimal if any rubbing. At stock ride height you should be in the clear.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

biff2bart said:


> So, I'm starting to pick out my new summer wheels and tires - sticking with 18".
> 
> Tires I've already decided upon - the Ultrac Sessantas - but i'm skrewing around wtih what to do for wheels.
> 
> ...


 if u want performance depend where and how u wanna perform...otherwise it's all "look" talking 

1. engin wise "perform" u should only consider if ur at or above stage 2 
2. handling wise "perform" u should consider stagger since it'll give u better turning circles but then again u'd need to consider ur "run weight" or otherwise ur jus gonna b fat footed 

IE : 1kg on the wheel = 10kg on the run 

so my assumption for u is either (18" wise), 
save up then buy 3pc forge wheels (under 8kg) bcos any 1pc / rep wheel is def heavier 
or just stick no over 8.5j with 215/225 or 225/235 if u wanna b a rally driver


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

TBomb said:


> Sweet wheels, I really like those. As far as offset and spacers, I think you should be fine with 10mm as that would put your offset at 44, and a lot of guys are running 18x8 or even 8.5 with 225/40 tires and ET45 while lowered and experience minimal if any rubbing. At stock ride height you should be in the clear.


 Thanks for the info


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

Thanks tp.wannabe.s3 and HonDee-A3 for your replies. 

So, my OEM wheels were 18 x 7.5 with a 225 tire on them. Assuming I stay square then, would the following tire sizes make sense? 

8.0" width = 225 
8.5" width = 235 

Or should I go up 10mm in width for each size? 

I don't want to go for the super stretched out tire look - just something that gives sharp cornering. it's not like I'm drag racing the car  

Yeah, I hear you on rotating weight for sure: it's actually a bit what got this whole thing started: my OEM wheels are gorgeous, but also pretty heavy and it was noticeable when I bought my snow tires / wheels: 17 x 7.5 alloy wheels and 225/45 tires: the car accelerated better! Forged wheels are definitely pricy - I'll have to find some weights out and see what I can find that I like: at $500+ a corner, I want to make the decision only once!


----------



## Dubd Sailor (Dec 1, 2008)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> the multi spoke ones? those are 56


 

Thanks. And yea 56, I was finally able to get one off. 



Ordered some springs today to go a bit lower. And soon hopefully I'll have some new wheels to put on instead of the stockers. :thumbup:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

man i wanna run reverse stagger soo bad.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> man i wanna run reverse stagger soo bad.


 u outta ur mind? lol 

btw..... do anyone also share the same situation as me 
my rear wheel left vs right are "looked" different offset.......bcos it was so-called et40 all around, but my passenger side (gas side) rear wheel pokes out a bit more comparing the other side by......around 4mm (et 4)????? 

wtf?


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

HonDee-A3 said:


> u outta ur mind? lol
> 
> btw..... do anyone also share the same situation as me
> my rear wheel left vs right are "looked" different offset.......bcos it was so-called et40 all around, but my passenger side (gas side) rear wheel pokes out a bit more comparing the other side by......around 4mm (et 4)?????
> ...


 RS3 is reverse stagger. 

the subframe might need to be moved. I read it on golfmkv.com couple people had that problem.


----------



## x SMURF x (Sep 12, 2010)

would anyone be able to give me more information on these rims? 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Audi-A4-S4-...ries&vxp=mtr&hash=item35b8edf4ac#ht_500wt_908 

they are the 25th aniv S4 from 2004 wheels, ronal hollanders, im pretty certain they will fit on my car, even after i throw on the new suspension in the spring. are these forged, mono, cast, etc? 

also a possible model number for them? as i can't seem to find any sets used/FS


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

tp. said:


> RS3 is reverse stagger.
> 
> the subframe might need to be moved. I read it on golfmkv.com couple people had that problem.


 wot's a subframe?? @@... 
u guys all had it removed?


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Looking at the same wheels as Gbeav. 

They are 19" Hartmann HTT-256 and came off an S5 

They want $600 without tires and I was thinking of offering 500.... Good deal?


----------



## naps (Jan 10, 2012)

am I good to go? 

18X8.5 225/35 front ET35 
18X9.5 225(235?)/35 rear ET40 

coilovers are in transit, actually worried about poking..id rather be tucking, my wheels are in trnsit too. basically committed at this point. 

so i guess my question is if im poking will my tires stretch enough to give me enough steering clearnce to figure out a good drop with my coilovers? 

seems like im gonna be erring on the side of poking, not sure tho..what im hung up on is if my current stock 06 A3 titaniums (16 spoke) are ET45 or ET56???? I can't seem to verify what ET they are. If my current stocks are 56, these miro's are going to be way poking. Who can help me out?


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

naps said:


> am I good to go?
> 
> 18X8.5 225/35 front ET35
> 18X9.5 225(235?)/35 rear ET40
> ...


 fronts will poke a little, rears will sit pretty flush


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> Looking at the same wheels as Gbeav.
> 
> They are 19" Hartmann HTT-256 and came off an S5
> 
> ...


 As long as they fit and are in good condition, I'd say that's a good deal even at $600. They retail for $1140/4.

I'd get them, but I'm looking at something else.


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

rawaudi said:


> Looking at the same wheels as Gbeav.
> 
> They are 19" Hartmann HTT-256 and came off an S5
> 
> They want $600 without tires and I was thinking of offering 500.... Good deal?


 Seems like a damn good price to me at $600, just make sure you check for bends or cracks. 19" rep wheels are something I would personally never own. I actually worked on a guys car saturday that had factory 19s and one was hairline cracked, another was bent as hell. Those wheels are starting to grow on me though. 



naps said:


> am I good to go?
> 
> 18X8.5 225/35 front ET35
> 18X9.5 225(235?)/35 rear ET40
> ...


 I will tell you now, those will poke out to the fenders. You will rub, especially with those tire sizes. I would personally look at 8.5/9.5 in the 40 offset range--nothing lower. 

But if you do want to run those wheels, I would highly suggest running a 205/215 in a 40 series tire for the fronts and a 225/40 for the rears 

this is a 18x9.5 wheel with a 225/40 nankang. the wheel is et42 and I have -3* of camber to eliminate the rubbing.


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

t_white said:


> I will tell you now, those will poke out to the fenders. You will rub, especially with those tire sizes. I would personally look at 8.5/9.5 in the 40 offset range--nothing lower.
> 
> But if you do want to run those wheels, I would highly suggest running a 205/215 in a 40 series tire for the fronts and a 225/40 for the rears
> 
> this is a 18x9.5 wheel with a 225/40 nankang. the wheel is et42 and I have -3* of camber to eliminate the rubbing.


 I'm running 9.5 +30 on 225 ... It pokes for sure ... But I barely rubbed ... Drove with 4 adults 150lbs plus .. And it only rubbed on really hard turns ... 

I took the bumper screws out and trimmed the fender liner about two inches and I don't rub at all ... I may have hear a slight rub on a really hard dip ... Really depends on how low he wants to go

Running 0 camber ... On HR springs coils on the way also so ... I'll camber it out and remove more of the fender liner ...


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

BL-2-8P said:


> I'm running 9.5 +30 on 225 ... It pokes for sure ... But I barely rubbed ... Drove with 4 adults 150lbs plus .. And it only rubbed on really hard turns ...
> 
> I took the bumper screws out and trimmed the fender liner about two inches and I don't rub at all ... I may have hear a slight rub on a really hard dip ... Really depends on how low he wants to go
> 
> Running 0 camber ... On HR springs coils on the way also so ... I'll camber it out and remove more of the fender liner ...


 Well per audi specs, our cars should be between -1.2 and -1.4* of camber. If you actually "go low" then you will rub non-stop with that setup. 

I just dont understand why people get such wide wheels when they have so much wheel gap, it looks retarded imo. I lower my car so the wheels start to tuck moreso in the fenders and so the fitment "looks" better. I simply hate an improper wheel/tire/height combo.. but do understand the various reasons for certain setups.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

t_white said:


> Well per audi specs, our cars should be between -1.2 and -1.4* of camber. If you actually "go low" then you will rub non-stop with that setup.
> 
> I just dont understand why people get such wide wheels when they have so much wheel gap, it looks retarded imo. I lower my car so the wheels start to tuck moreso in the fenders and so the fitment "looks" better. I simply hate an improper wheel/tire/height combo.. but do understand the various reasons for certain setups.


 Hopefully when I get my NUE's I'll be sitting just inside my fender to I won't rub. I'm getting the 18x8.5 et45 with a 225/40 tire


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

cldub said:


> Hopefully when I get my NUE's I'll be sitting just inside my fender to I won't rub. I'm getting the 18x8.5 et45 with a 225/40 tire


 You will be fine at et45 all around man. Worst case, we can add a little camber


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

So, in my ongoing quest to find the right wheel size, I'm looking at something FAT - complete opposite of stretched. This is for the occasional track day and just having maximum rubber on the road. 

So, I'm thinking about getting 255 / 35 / 18s - This will require at least a 8.5" wide wheel - possible 9.0. Am I going to have any luck? The car is lowered about 30-35mm, so the fender is about about 2" (50mm) above the wheel. 

Should I be good with a 9.0" wide rim and ET45 front and rear? I would like the wheels to be more or less flush, but obviously with big tires, they can't overlap the fender.


----------



## Gbeav (Jun 12, 2010)

rawaudi said:


> Looking at the same wheels as Gbeav.
> 
> They are 19" Hartmann HTT-256 and came off an S5
> 
> They want $600 without tires and I was thinking of offering 500.... Good deal?


 They look good. And much cheaper than I paid! You could buy one of mine for $500.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

biff2bart said:


> So, in my ongoing quest to find the right wheel size, I'm looking at something FAT - complete opposite of stretched. This is for the occasional track day and just having maximum rubber on the road.
> 
> So, I'm thinking about getting 255 / 35 / 18s - This will require at least a 8.5" wide wheel - possible 9.0. Am I going to have any luck? The car is lowered about 30-35mm, so the fender is about about 2" (50mm) above the wheel.
> 
> Should I be good with a 9.0" wide rim and ET45 front and rear? I would like the wheels to be more or less flush, but obviously with big tires, they can't overlap the fender.


 go to 17's for track usage. less weight = better


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

on a related note. what is the beefiest 17 i can fit? im looking at the 17x8 ultraleggeras on tire rack. what size tire should i look into? 245?


----------



## BL-2-8P (Aug 16, 2008)

t_white said:


> Well per audi specs, our cars should be between -1.2 and -1.4* of camber. If you actually "go low" then you will rub non-stop with that setup.
> 
> I just dont understand why people get such wide wheels when they have so much wheel gap, it looks retarded imo. I lower my car so the wheels start to tuck moreso in the fenders and so the fitment "looks" better. I simply hate an improper wheel/tire/height combo.. but do understand the various reasons for certain setups.


 my plan was to go low the whole time- the wheel and getting low timeline just didnt work out as planned


----------



## biff2bart (Dec 5, 2011)

Ok cool - thank you for the suggestions! I think I will eventually get a set of dedicated track wheels, with some slicks as well. When I do that, I can get the tires in a 245 / 40 / 17 or a 255 / 40 / 17. 

But regardless of whether I go 17 or 18" for my wheels, i need to know HOW WIDE I can go with the rims. 

So, obviously I can go square on 8.5" wide rims, but what about 9.0" wide rims? i think these would match up a bit better with the 255 size wheel - no? And, if I do go 9.0", what offsets do I need - I'm thinking that if the inside of the wheel stays in the same place, then I would go down to +39mm offset: this would push the outside face of the wheel outboard 0.5". 

However, how much "inside" space will I have with the 8.5" wide wheel @ ET45? If the 9.0" wheel also has a +45mm offset, then the centerline of the 9" wide wheel will be the same as the 8.5" wheel and the 9" wheel will expand 1/4" on either side of the 8.5" wheel.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Gbeav said:


> They look good. And much cheaper than I paid! You could buy one of mine for $500.


 Drove out to pick them up only to find out they are actually an ET38 and came off an A5. Waste of time, but at least I saved money I really didn't have.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

rawaudi said:


> Drove out to pick them up only to find out they are actually an ET38 and came off an A5. Waste of time, but at least I saved money I really didn't have.


 i would love me some et38. perfect in rear.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

tp. said:


> i would love me some et38. perfect in rear.


 ET38 in rear on what drop? 

Have to have some stretch and camber to get them in with a pretty low drop, no?


----------



## Dubd Sailor (Dec 1, 2008)

Planning on running 18x8.5 et42 Fronts and 18x9.5 et42 rears. Thinking of going with 215/35 on the fronts and a 215/40 on the rears. Anyone have any insight or words of wisdom on whether I'll have any issues?


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

Dubd Sailor said:


> Anyone have any insight or words of wisdom on whether I'll have any issues?


Yes....

Your tires will fall off... 215s are a stretch on 8.5" wheels. Slap them on 9.5" and you might as well coat your rims in plastidip... End result will be the same.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

bigger chance of blow out 215 on 9.5 inch rim. thats crazy


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

whats the widest wheel/tire combo on 17's? i want some meaty sob's for the summer


----------



## jakjak9210 (Apr 2, 2011)

Off the wall question, What's the largest outer diameter I can run on stock suspension. I've got a set of 16 wheels, I want to run a 205/60R16 winter tire on it, I know my speedo will be out, but how large can I reasonably go? Standard size is 205/55R16


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

my head is about to explode. i am installing my coilovers tomorrow and i am looking to get 18x8 45et with 225/40/18 and on the rear 18x9 45et also but would they rub? rears i would like to get 235/40/18 but will that combo rub? or should i stay with 225/40/18 on rear if they do rub?

this is the look i would like but maybe not as low on rear but would like the same look on front

sorry for jacking this sweet picture


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

jetta8vwolfsburg said:


> my head is about to explode. i am installing my coilovers tomorrow and i am looking to get 18x8 45et with 225/40/18 and on the rear 18x9 45et also but would they rub? rears i would like to get 235/40/18 but will that combo rub? or should i stay with 225/40/18 on rear if they do rub?
> 
> this is the look i would like but maybe not as low on rear but would like the same look on front
> 
> sorry for jacking this sweet picture


your rear will be higher, the rear suspension of our cars makes it look lower than it actually is. id go 225. why not?


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

Gryphon001 said:


> Yes....
> 
> Your tires will fall off... 215s are a stretch on 8.5" wheels. Slap them on 9.5" and you might as well coat your rims in plastidip... End result will be the same.





tp. said:


> bigger chance of blow out 215 on 9.5 inch rim. thats crazy


dang, really??
i just slapped 215/40 on my 9.5 front tho


----------



## jetta8vwolfsburg (Jul 2, 2001)

so 45 offset for both is fine right? should i go 225/45 or 235/35 profile?


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

jetta8vwolfsburg said:


> so 45 offset for both is fine right?


no idea on that one


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

jetta8vwolfsburg said:


>


Mmmmm me super duper likey the stance of this car.


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

I just put my BBS RS 8x17, 43 et, with 225x45x17 Conti DW's back on. I had to get a new lip for one, and I recently had HPA SHS coilovers installed. Counterbalanced the corners, too. 

So far, I've removed the rear screw, but it looks like I will have to do a bit more of the "screw mod" to eliminate the occasional rub over dips/bumps.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Has anyone seen an A3 fitted with 18x8/9 AMG Monoblock IIs? I came across a sweet deal on a set and I'm curious as to how they would look


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i had them...on my c class. hahah


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tp. said:


> i had them...on my c class. hahah


Someone should 'shop them for me!


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

So, I'm debating whether or not to fully polish, or color match (white) the centers of my AMG monoblock IIs. Thoughts? Ideas?


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

thought i'd try asking here before i went and made a thread, but does anyone know about the quality of spacers made by NovusTech? $70 for a pair of 25mm spacers, no hardware, supposedly made from aluminum.

http://novustech.ca/

their ebay listing apparently:
http://www.ebay.ca/itm/25mm-HUBCENT...r_Truck_Parts_Accessories&hash=item4cf9fcf823


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

new fav wheel...










must get it


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

^^










Keep your OZs


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ultimatetaba said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol I did that for halloween


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

^^ Double bleh! Keep the OZ's!!!


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

mkim said:


> new fav wheel...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


these wheels belong to cars from 80's


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

tp. said:


> these wheels belong to cars from 80's


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

Rotiforms are just expensive reps. Don't waste your money.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

AllThingsGhetto said:


> ^^ Double bleh! Keep the OZ's!!!


keep the oz +1
...but also buy this RS-like rotties

gimme ur center cap first


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

a3del said:


> Rotiforms are just expensive reps. Don't waste your money.


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

mkim what are the specs on your futuras?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

a3del said:


> mkim what are the specs on your futuras?


18x8.5 et 45 18x9.5 et 45
they are 95% sold, moving on to custom bbs rs 18"


----------



## a3del (Nov 14, 2010)

mkim said:


> 18x8.5 et 45 18x9.5 et 45
> they are 95% sold, moving on to custom bbs rs 18"


interesting... 

looking at a set that are 17x8.5 et 40


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

Gonna kinda steal the thread here n ask an weird issue I'm facing here...

My car rear wheels left and right has different clearance while they're exact same offset and width, the axel / pad assemble is assuming no damages n certainly no accident involved.

By the amount of "poke" difference, it's about 10mm......
I've found some a3 owner also has the same issues but not all?
Some ppl tell me this is some kinda accumulated assemble tolerances cause, but....10mm?? Reall?

Has any body experience the similar issue?


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

HonDee-A3 said:


> Gonna kinda steal the thread here n ask an weird issue I'm facing here...
> 
> My car rear wheels left and right has different clearance while they're exact same offset and width, the axel / pad assemble is assuming no damages n certainly no accident involved.
> 
> ...


:heart: anyone?
...or i guess no1 has this issue, my axel must b stuffed?


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

Mine is also off, no cars are perfect. I adjusted the small difference (maybe 5mm) with the camber settings. One side is full -3* while the other is around -2.25*


----------



## BritBulldog (Feb 6, 2009)

jetta8vwolfsburg said:


> my head is about to explode. i am installing my coilovers tomorrow and i am looking to get 18x8 45et with 225/40/18 and on the rear 18x9 45et also but would they rub? rears i would like to get 235/40/18 but will that combo rub? or should i stay with 225/40/18 on rear if they do rub?
> 
> this is the look i would like but maybe not as low on rear but would like the same look on front
> 
> sorry for jacking this sweet picture


Holy Balls Batman! That is an amazing car. What side skirts are those, they dont look like votex's


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

BritBulldog said:


> Holy Balls Batman! That is an amazing car. What side skirts are those, they dont look like votex's


osir v1 skirts.


car is pretty much stock
stock everything xcept wheels supsension and skirts


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

tp. said:


> osir v1 skirts.
> 
> 
> car is pretty much stock
> stock everything xcept wheels supsension and skirts


you forgot exhaust, mirrors and window tint.


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

t_white said:


> Mine is also off, no cars are perfect. I adjusted the small difference (maybe 5mm) with the camber settings. One side is full -3* while the other is around -2.25*


but merc/beamers had no issue no? 
even vw seemingly lesser with this issue or they might just not ballin enough in my town....

but thx for making me feel that im not alone man, :beer:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

HonDee-A3 said:


> but merc/beamers had no issue no?
> even vw seemingly lesser with this issue or they might just not ballin enough in my town....
> 
> but thx for making me feel that im not alone man, :beer:


Ha, mercedes and bmw's have camber issues just as badly, and most of them are non-adjustable. Be happy that we can actually adjust ours. :beer:


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

can someone chop some 17 rpf1's on a lowered ibis a3? i wanna get a set of meaty summer tires, but gotta get them redrilled  ? or some work cr kai's?


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

t_white said:


> Ha, mercedes and bmw's have camber issues just as badly, and most of them are non-adjustable. Be happy that we can actually adjust ours. :beer:


yeah im greatful for adjustability
but correct me if wrong, i do mean the merc/beamer doesnt have the clearance issue while have the same offset..., my ride is 1 flush and 1 poke atm.....thats like wtf, i am so close to adding 1 space on 1 side jus to make it look right, form ftw

somehow, i am having a strange feeling that my cambers are not the same on each side.....opcorn:


----------



## t_white (Jun 10, 2006)

HonDee-A3 said:


> yeah im greatful for adjustability
> but correct me if wrong, i do mean the merc/beamer doesnt have the clearance issue while have the same offset..., my ride is 1 flush and 1 poke atm.....thats like wtf, i am so close to adding 1 space on 1 side jus to make it look right, form ftw
> 
> somehow, i am having a strange feeling that my cambers are not the same on each side.....opcorn:


Well 10mm difference is not going to be a camber adj. issue, and camber wont fix that much of a difference. Best bet is to add a spacer if your wheels are 5x112.


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

anyone know how these wheels will work on an a3? 









they are from the new TT 
18x9 et 52 

and someone who wants to trade with me has 245/40/18 tires on them. will it work?


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

*Wheel Spacers*

Wheel Spacer Time! 

Need help from all you wheel and tire experts. 

I am thinking of 10mm front and 15mm back. What do you think? What i want is a nice look but definitely no rubbing. if i have to go 8mm/12mm, so i wont rub, then i will. 

Does anyone have this set up with their Titanium Wheels? Pics please. 

Here is a pic of my ride and how it currently sits:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Dj Toobs said:


> Wheel Spacer Time!
> 
> Need help from all you wheel and tire experts.
> 
> ...


 What are the specs of those? I just installed mine - replica 18x8 with 45 offset.


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

Evo V said:


> What are the specs of those? I just installed mine - replica 18x8 with 45 offset.


 Evo V, 
Mine are the OEM ones and i believe the offset are 54. Do you have your car lowered? 
BTY, your ride looks pretty good :thumbup:


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

Dj Toobs said:


> Evo V,
> Mine are the OEM ones and i believe the offset are 54. Do you have your car lowered?
> BTY, your ride looks pretty good :thumbup:


 Thanks! It is lowered about 1.3" on the front and 0.5" on the back. I had it lowered 1.3" on the back but with two kids and 35 offsett was rubbing from time to time. + When I told my friends "No fat chicks allowed in the car - will rub!" they told me I am mean. So I put lifters and I am fine with the setup now. Here is the picture from the side.


----------



## indecisive (Feb 20, 2012)

I just picked up a cheap set of 18x8, et 45 wheels. 2 wheels are currently running 235/40/18 with still some life on them. I'd like to get use out of the current tires, so what should I do? Should I go with 225/40/18 for the other 2? If so, should I put the 235 on the back? I am currently lowered a little bit on KW V3s.


----------



## Gryphon001 (Apr 25, 2008)

The 8" is your saving grace... It might be ok with 235s on. Would probably rub if it was 8.5". But I could be wrong too, never heard of anyone running 235s on an 8" wheel.


----------



## indecisive (Feb 20, 2012)

Gryphon001 said:


> The 8" is your saving grace... It might be ok with 235s on. Would probably rub if it was 8.5". But I could be wrong too, never heard of anyone running 235s on an 8" wheel.


 me niether, the previous owner had them on a b6 a4 with stock suspension. Worse comes to worse, I'll have to get new tires for all four. 

Is rubbing usually a bigger deal up front or at the back?


----------



## C3MH. (Jan 26, 2010)

Gryphon001 said:


> The 8" is your saving grace... It might be ok with 235s on. Would probably rub if it was 8.5". But I could be wrong too, never heard of anyone running 235s on an 8" wheel.


 Could 235s fit on an 8" wheel?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

215 35 
Using on 8.5


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

mkim said:


> 215 35
> Using on 8.5


 ^^^ my landlord is such a baller!


----------



## JaseZilla (Feb 20, 2012)

cldub said:


>


 I still want to drive that car...


----------



## Weeman11 (Jun 26, 2006)

Gryphon001 said:


> The 8" is your saving grace... It might be ok with 235s on. Would probably rub if it was 8.5". But I could be wrong too, never heard of anyone running 235s on an 8" wheel.


 I've got 215 35's 8.5 and 9.5's 

 
Untitled by jaredolin, on Flickr


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Weeman11 said:


> I've got 215 35's 8.5 and 9.5's
> 
> 
> Untitled by jaredolin, on Flickr


 Can I see a picture of the stretch you have? I'm debating whether or not I want to go with a 205/40 or a 215/40 on my 18x8/9 monoblocks


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

C3MH. said:


> Could 235s fit on an 8" wheel?


 yeap will fit. Im running 235 on 8 inch 

And thats the OEM S4 wheels. Which came with 235 from factory.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

tcardio said:


> ^^^ my landlord is such a baller!


 :wave: 



tp. said:


> yeap will fit. Im running 235 on 8 inch
> 
> And thats the OEM S4 wheels. Which came with 235 from factory.


 love the stance


----------



## James Raymond (Jun 16, 2012)

Hey guys, my names James and I'm new to the forum  

I'm also new to this whole 'wheel height x width + offset - spacer = no rubbing' equation! 

I finally found the first set of aftermarket wheels I want to purchase for my otherwise standard A3, but when it comes to choosing the width, offset and even the stud pattern, I'm completely lost. I read through the thread, but still feel like an absolute novice haha. 

I'll cut to the chase: Will these wheels fit on an A3 staggered 9.5" front / 10.5" rear? 

http://www.varrstoen.com.au/shop/2-2-1-wheels/2-2-1-rims-wheels-18i 

If so, what offset would you recommend and what stud pattern do I select? Finally, what profile tyres would you recommend to stretch over these wheels so I can give my A3 a lower stance? 

My car sits standard until I choose between forking out for air ride or settling for coilovers. 

I promise I'll post up pics If I get this setup going  

Thanks (and sorry if I sound like a noob!)


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

James Raymond said:


> Hey guys, my names James and I'm new to the forum
> 
> I'm also new to this whole 'wheel height x width + offset - spacer = no rubbing' equation!
> 
> ...


 As they are, no. The bolt (or stud) pattern for our cars is 5x112. For those wheels to work, you would need to run a 5x100 --> 5x112 adapter, and in most cases act like thick spacers as well. 

Also, with that wheel width and pretty aggressive list of offsets that those wheels come in coupled with the added spacing of the adapters you'd have to run, your "stance" would be crazy, and not necessarily in a good way. 

Not based on looks or anything like that, merely for sizing and offsets, those wheels wouldn't even be an option for me :thumbup:


----------



## James Raymond (Jun 16, 2012)

cldub said:


> As they are, no. The bolt (or stud) pattern for our cars is 5x112. For those wheels to work, you would need to run a 5x100 --> 5x112 adapter, and in most cases act like thick spacers as well.
> 
> Also, with that wheel width and pretty aggressive list of offsets that those wheels come in coupled with the added spacing of the adapters you'd have to run, your "stance" would be crazy, and not necessarily in a good way.
> 
> Not based on looks or anything like that, merely for sizing and offsets, those wheels wouldn't even be an option for me :thumbup:


 Back to the drawing board haha. 

Thanks for the reply


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

James Raymond said:


> Back to the drawing board haha.
> 
> Thanks for the reply


 Not a problem!


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp. said:


> yeap will fit. Im running 235 on 8 inch
> 
> And thats the OEM S4 wheels. Which came with 235 from factory.


 I have that exact same set up for my winter wheels and I rub from time to time and with a fat ass in the back seat I rub every 30 seconds. 

I'm stock sline suspension and you are obviously lowered - what is your suspension set up? 

Also looks like you have Llumar et 35 green for tint as well - pretty rare. Looks good on black.


----------



## tp. (Nov 12, 2009)

i am on koni suspension. i think in that pic is koni haha. 

not sure what kinda tint i have but i know its 35 %


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

tp. said:


> i am on koni suspension. i think in that pic is koni haha.
> 
> not sure what kinda tint i have but i know its 35 %


 If your tint is green and 35% it's Lumar - they don't make it anymore so it's hard to find but it's exactly actually a VAG oem color. 

Koni - your stance is perfect IMO


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

18x9 +40, 18x9.5 +40 225/40/18 tires all around very low 23.5-24 ftg clearance will i rub?


----------



## 06A3Stage2 (Mar 19, 2012)

17x9 et 32 and 17x9 et 36 on 5x114.3 work vs-xx (2" and 2.5" lip) 
- running ringer racing 14-12mm wheel studs. 
- stretched 225/45/17 front and 235/45/17 rear
- no rubbing when I drive alone, but constant with passengers (lowered on Bilstein coils)

Will post pics once I find the camera


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> 18x9 +40, 18x9.5 +40 225/40/18 tires all around very low 23.5-24 ftg clearance will i rub?


With that tire, yes. My rears are 18x9 et35 with a 205/40/15, and I'm about the same height, no rubbing issues.


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cldub said:


> With that tire, yes. My rears are 18x9 et35 with a 205/40/15, and I'm about the same height, no rubbing issues.


205/40/15 how did you get those tires to fit on a 18" wheel? LOL


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> 205/40/15 how did you get those tires to fit on a 18" wheel? LOL


sorry haha, idk what happened. 205/40/18**


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cldub said:


> sorry haha, idk what happened. 205/40/18**


Haha talk about a streched tire


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

18x9 et 29 i've removed my fender wall, i want to run with stretch tires, you guys think i'll run it without rubbing


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

darrrentruong said:


> 18x9 et 29 i've removed my fender wall, i want to run with stretch tires, you guys think i'll run it without rubbing


Depends on how low you are. I run 18x9 et31 in the rear with a 205/40/18 and I tuck tire with no rubbing


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

cldub said:


> Depends on how low you are. I run 18x9 et31 in the rear with a 205/40/18 and I tuck tire with no rubbing


Damn 205's on a 9"...that's pretty damn stretched! Do you have any pics of the stretch? I was running 225's on my 9.5" on my previous car and I thought that was already pretty damn stretched.

Any problems with the bead breaking or failing?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

SoSoA3 said:


> Damn 205's on a 9"...that's pretty damn stretched! Do you have any pics of the stretch? I was running 225's on my 9.5" on my previous car and I thought that was already pretty damn stretched.
> 
> Any problems with the bead breaking or failing?


No problems at all.


----------



## darrrentruong (Mar 26, 2012)

cldub said:


> No problems at all.


^ that's 18 x 9 et 31?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

darrrentruong said:


> ^ that's 18 x 9 et 31?


et35


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

r_wiggum01 said:


> Just ordered a set of STP-3's for my 3.2Q. Specs are:
> 19 x 8.5 F et 48
> 19 x 9.5 R et 48.
> 
> ...


I realize this is old, but wouldn't a staggered set of wheels **** up your differentials?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Grey D said:


> I realize this is old, but wouldn't a staggered set of wheels **** up your differentials?


Not to mention lack of ability to rotate?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> No problems at all.


 Duude... 18x9 all the way around? Give me more info! 

Currently trying to figure out wheels.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Duude... 18x9 all the way around? Give me more info!
> 
> Currently trying to figure out wheels.


 Negative sir, only the back 2. 

18x8 et31 up front 
18x9 et35 in the back 

They're for sale :laugh:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> Negative sir, only the back 2.
> 
> 18x8 et31 up front
> 18x9 et35 in the back
> ...


 Hmm that does make me feel good though. Wheels I am looking at I either can do 18x8 all around or 18x8 et42 and 18x9 et45 So will need spacers. 


Which wheels are those anyways and what you asking?


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Hmm that does make me feel good though. Wheels I am looking at I either can do 18x8 all around or 18x8 et42 and 18x9 et45 So will need spacers.
> 
> 
> Which wheels are those anyways and what you asking?












Andddd since I haven't had much success with a buyer, probably like $1k obo + shipping. I'd prefer local pickup, but I can ship I think.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

cldub said:


> Andddd since I haven't had much success with a buyer, probably like $1k obo + shipping. I'd prefer local pickup, but I can ship I think.


 I hate dropped but on your car with those wheels - I approve. :thumbup:


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

ceese said:


> I hate dropped but on your car with those wheels - I approve. :thumbup:


 Thanks! :beer::beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Hmm Wondering if 9's all around are doable. Going to do a test fit one of these days at my buddies place. 

But what do you all think? 18x9's, lowered on KW's (once i buy them) 

Wheels will need spacers as the ET's for both are 43 I believe


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Hmm Wondering if 9's all around are doable. Going to do a test fit one of these days at my buddies place.
> 
> But what do you all think? 18x9's, lowered on KW's (once i buy them)
> 
> Wheels will need spacers as the ET's for both are 43 I believe


 What kind of look are you going for? How low will you be? Tire size?


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Tire size hasn't been decided, but not a rediculous amount of stretch. I am ok with a little bit. 

Height wise, well not slammed. But definitely lowered. Hard to say, depends on what I can achieve. 

The wheels I am looking at I can get 18x8 or 18x9. Staggered did cross my mind, but would be running the same tire size all around so I can rotate them easier with the Quattro and All.


----------



## cldub (Jul 2, 2010)

Ponto said:


> Tire size hasn't been decided, but not a rediculous amount of stretch. I am ok with a little bit.
> 
> Height wise, well not slammed. But definitely lowered. Hard to say, depends on what I can achieve.
> 
> The wheels I am looking at I can get 18x8 or 18x9. Staggered did cross my mind, but would be running the same tire size all around so I can rotate them easier with the Quattro and All.


 With my monoblocks I ran a 205/40. On the 8 up front there was no stretch, and the 9 in back had a good stretch, but not anything ridiculous. The 3SDM's I have on now are perfect imo with the 205/40 on the 8.5. 

If you went with a 215/40 on a 9 I think you can still get away with being pretty low without running into any rubbing issues


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

cldub said:


> With my monoblocks I ran a 205/40. On the 8 up front there was no stretch, and the 9 in back had a good stretch, but not anything ridiculous. The 3SDM's I have on now are perfect imo with the 205/40 on the 8.5.
> 
> If you went with a 215/40 on a 9 I think you can still get away with being pretty low without running into any rubbing issues


 Hmm alright well I won't be as low as you. Thinking I may lean towards the 8's or do 18x8 and 18x9 with 225 or 235's all around. KNow I will have to deal with some rubbing issues though. But I dont see the point in going wide if I am stretching and loosing grip anyways. We shall see. 225's did look good on the gti with 8.5 and 9.5


----------



## Mclovin80 (Jun 17, 2013)

Just picked up a set of chrome Stern St-11 off of Craigslist for $200. I thought they were 18x8, but after I measured they ended up being 18x8.5 with an et of 35. Should I go for it with 225/40/18 all around? Or just resell them and get different rims with a higher offset?

It's a 2011 2.0T S-Line Quattro with stock suspension. Going to use them as an additional set of summer wheels.

Sent from my Nexus 7


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Evo V said:


> Thanks! It is lowered about 1.3" on the front and 0.5" on the back. I had it lowered 1.3" on the back but with two kids and 35 offsett was rubbing from time to time. + When I told my friends "No fat chicks allowed in the car - will rub!" they told me I am mean. So I put lifters and I am fine with the setup now. Here is the picture from the side.


which headlights do you have installed?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

FreeGolf said:


> which headlights do you have installed?


A4 HID and LED inside the A3 housing. This picture is with my winter setup.


----------



## Matuh (Feb 15, 2013)

Actualy,


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

Evo V said:


> A4 HID and LED inside the A3 housing. This picture is with my winter setup.


clever... looks good.


----------



## ryanjn (Mar 3, 2009)

I've got an 08 A3 w/stock S-Line suspension. I need tires but found a local tex member selling his wheels and tires.

They're 18x8.5 et 32 wheels with 235/40/18 tires.

I'm wondering if these wheels/tires will fit my car without rubbing? Any insight would be appreciated.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Offset is low for an A3 stock wheel. worse case if they don't fit right you can get some 10mm spacers and hope it doesn't poke more than you'd like. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ryanjn (Mar 3, 2009)

asal, are you suggesting that the 32mm offset might interfere with the brakes and that's why it'll need spacers?


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

asal said:


> Offset is low for an A3 stock wheel. worse case if they don't fit right you can get some 10mm spacers and hope it doesn't poke more than you'd like.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2





ryanjn said:


> asal, are you suggesting that the 32mm offset might interfere with the brakes and that's why it'll need spacers?


He got it turned around - made that mistake myself.

32 is a pretty agressive offset and adding spacers will kick your wheels out even farther and increase your wheel poke. Basically by adding spacers you are lowering your offset even more. There is no way to adjust for a lower offset other than running camber.

With an ET 32 you will poke in both the front and rear unless you are running negative camber. ET42 (shoud sit flush with the fender in the front is the most aggressive you can go with our cars in the rear without poking (ET38 might work).

The higher the offset you have the less likely hood you have of clearing the brakes although on our cars the OEM offset is usally something like 52.

If you want to sit flush in both front and rear ET42 front with ET42 and 10mm spacers in the rear or just ET32 wheels.

Hope this answers your question.


----------



## ryanjn (Mar 3, 2009)

Thank you, Ceese. This is what I thought just wasn't sure about how it would exactly fit. I may not mind a little poke, but I don't want the wheels to rub or impact the fender. I think this is too tight of a squeeze.


----------



## CurvyRoadCulture (Jun 29, 2013)

*Noob*

I know every size in the world has been discussed. I am confused of tire width. I am looking at a set of wheels n tires and wondering if they will rub? Size it 19x8 et 48 which is fine but tires mounted are 235/35/19 car is 2007 a3 sport package not lowered ( yet)


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

Mine are 245/35 19s at 8.5" and I haven't rubbed yet. They've been on for about 2 weeks. I am stock height but am a '12,not sure if that matters. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

ryanjn said:


> I've got an 08 A3 w/stock S-Line suspension. I need tires but found a local tex member selling his wheels and tires.
> 
> They're 18x8.5 et 32 wheels with 235/40/18 tires.
> 
> I'm wondering if these wheels/tires will fit my car without rubbing? Any insight would be appreciated.


It won't really fit...you'll be poking at all corners, and the tires will definitely not help with that. Fine if you're into that and stay stock height. But if your car slams down hard enough, you'll bite into tire.

That can fit with the right amount of fender rolling/pulling and camber



ceese said:


> If you want to sit flush in both front and rear ET42 front with ET42 and 10mm spacers in the rear or just ET32 wheels.
> 
> Hope this answers your question.


Yes and no. It depends on how wide the wheel is because that affects how the offset will push it out. But on a decent width wheel (like between 7 and 9) et 42 is nice but it can be spaced a little more out

I am running 18x8.5 et35 all around, lowered, no (known) camber, on 215/40/18 and no rubbing (unless there are a lot of people in the car)



CurvyRoadCulture said:


> I know every size in the world has been discussed. I am confused of tire width. I am looking at a set of wheels n tires and wondering if they will rub? Size it 19x8 et 48 which is fine but tires mounted are 235/35/19 car is 2007 a3 sport package not lowered ( yet)


235/35/19 is fine since you're not lowered. You might be fine a little lower, but the amount of low that guys on this forum like...you will rub with that setup (unless you run camber)



asal said:


> Mine are 245/35 19s at 8.5" and I haven't rubbed yet. They've been on for about 2 weeks. I am stock height but am a '12,not sure if that matters.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


not rubbing since you're at stock height. And your wheels might not that that aggressive of an offset.


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

NYCameron said:


> 235/35/19 is fine since you're not lowered. You might be fine a little lower, but the amount of low that guys on this forum like...you will rub with that setup (unless you run camber)
> 
> not rubbing since you're at stock height. And your wheels might not that that aggressive of an offset.


Mine are 42 offset I believe. And since he was stock as well it was relevant. 

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

if going low, i would recommend a 225/35 or 215/35 on those 19x8. You would not rub with either of those.


----------



## CurvyRoadCulture (Jun 29, 2013)

Thanks for the quick respones. I appreciate it. Idid all the math last night and should be ok. I agree on the 225 but the tires on the wheels are 235 and brand new DWS so. Ian. Just gonna rock the 19's till its time for tires then sell the wheels since I will be getting such a deal and then go18's


----------



## npace (Sep 3, 2012)

Not sure if this has been posted, but it has a pretty good tool to see if your proposed wheel setup will fit:
http://www.rimsntires.com/specs.jsp

Enter your stock size wheels / tires on the left, and the size you are considering on the right, and it will give you a good idea of what will fit or not.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Alzor Style 881's 18X9.5 front and rear. 


 

Jason


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Alzor Style 881's 18X9.5 front and rear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Damn...we can actually fit 9.5's all around?!?!  
And I thought me wheel whoring would be over with my current setup


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

You can indeed :thumbup: 

Stretched tires are a must though. 

Jason


----------



## soysauce360 (Oct 5, 2012)

^^^^ what tire sizes do you recommend?


----------



## HonDee-A3 (Feb 26, 2007)

soysauce360 said:


> ^^^^ what tire sizes do you recommend?


 anything under 215/40 is good to go :beer:


----------



## Grey D (Mar 3, 2009)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Alzor Style 881's 18X9.5 front and rear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 sporting that tow hook cover delete i see


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> You can indeed :thumbup:
> 
> Stretched tires are a must though.
> 
> Jason


 What tires are on that car?

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Audillest said:


> What tires are on that car?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk 2


 It's a 235, but it's really really close so a 225 would probably work better if you don't want to rub. 

Jason


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

Good morning fella's 

i just purchased a set of 18 x 8.5 wheels with an offset of ET 45, my car sits on coilovers and i would like to know if i can go with a 235/40 18. what say you? thanks 

Jay


----------



## shtswek (Apr 1, 2013)

I have:

FRONT: 18x8 et 42 w/ 225/40 Falken 912's (doesn't rub and I'm kinda low)

REAR: 18x9 et 35 w/ 225/40 Falken 912's (rubs with too much weight in rear/hard turns/bumps)

^This is after I rubbed through my fender lining*

My rears have no negative camber yet though. But if you want to go decently low I would personally recommend 205/40's They don't make a 215/40 with a load rating high enough for our heavy ass cars. (Too low of a load rating on a tire, less than 90 i think for us, will cause the tires to "bubble" after a while and reduce lifespan) I can post pictures if you'd like.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

jay'stig said:


> Good morning fella's
> 
> i just purchased a set of 18 x 8.5 wheels with an offset of ET 45, my car sits on coilovers and i would like to know if i can go with a 235/40 18. what say you? thanks
> 
> Jay


Depending on tire brand and height you may be ok...if your low you will prob rub quite a bit


----------



## jay'stig (Nov 8, 2010)

jds215 said:


> Depending on tire brand and height you may be ok...if your low you will prob rub quite a bit


On tire racks page they state the overall diameter for a 225-40-18 is 25.1'' and the 235-40-18's overall diameter is 25.4'' for the michelin pilot sport PS2.

to me it seems this would not make much of a difference. i am trying to avoid streching the tires to much. but i also would like to stay fairly low.

shtswek i would love to see pictures if its not to much trouble. 

thanks guys.


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Another angle of the 18X9.5 Alzor 881's 



Jason


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

jay'stig said:


> On tire racks page they state the overall diameter for a 225-40-18 is 25.1'' and the 235-40-18's overall diameter is 25.4'' for the michelin pilot sport PS2.
> 
> to me it seems this would not make much of a difference. i am trying to avoid streching the tires to much. but i also would like to stay fairly low.
> 
> ...


on my stock wheels 18x7.5 et51 i believe w/ yoko s drives (run a little more square) i was rubbing on the rear right wheel lowered a good amount on my coilovers. I was rubbing on the outside of the tire right where the rear bumper screw is.

you'll be certainly be close


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

Can't get over how meaty the front looks with these wheels! 



Jason


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

shtswek said:


> But if you want to go decently low I would personally recommend 205/40's They don't make a 215/40 with a load rating high enough for our heavy ass cars. (Too low of a load rating on a tire, less than 90 i think for us, will cause the tires to "bubble" after a while and reduce lifespan) I can post pictures if you'd like.


Because they don't make a 215/40 with our load rating you want to get a narrower tire with more stretch to accommodate our "heavy ass cars" :screwy:

Or are you saying they do make a 205 with a heavier load rating?


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

Would these fit? what tires would I run?

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...19x10-ET29-USED-LI-NY&p=82854675#post82854675


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

20thGTIMAN said:


> Would these fit? what tires would I run?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...19x10-ET29-USED-LI-NY&p=82854675#post82854675


Any help?


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

20thGTIMAN said:


> Would these fit? what tires would I run?
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...19x10-ET29-USED-LI-NY&p=82854675#post82854675


No sir, you could _maybe_ fit the rears with max camber and stretched tires but fronts are too wide with too low of an offset.

Here is a pic of my car with 18x9.5 +40, those 19x10's would stick out another inch.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> No sir, you could _maybe_ fit the rears with max camber and stretched tires but fronts are too wide with too low of an offset


Ok what about 19x8.5 et35?


----------



## shtswek (Apr 1, 2013)

NYCameron said:


> Because they don't make a 215/40 with our load rating you want to get a narrower tire with more stretch to accommodate our "heavy ass cars" :screwy:
> 
> Or are you saying they do make a 205 with a heavier load rating?


Yes, the 205/40s do have the heavier load rating thats why I was suggesting it. Thats only if you want to go low though, I have 225/40s and they rub sometimes.


----------



## shtswek (Apr 1, 2013)

jay'stig said:


> On tire racks page they state the overall diameter for a 225-40-18 is 25.1'' and the 235-40-18's overall diameter is 25.4'' for the michelin pilot sport PS2.
> 
> to me it seems this would not make much of a difference. i am trying to avoid streching the tires to much. but i also would like to stay fairly low.
> 
> ...


Here are a few ****ty photos, sorry for the poor quality. Did you want "flushness" pics?
FRONT:


REAR:


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Can't get over how meaty the front looks with these wheels!
> 
> 
> 
> Jason


Love the lip but I'd never run faux 3 piece wheels with fake bolts.

Now these on the other hand are pure sex.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

ceese said:


> Love the lip but I'd never run faux 3 piece wheels with fake bolts.


THIS.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> THIS.


meh...for the price i couldnt help it.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

ceese said:


> Love the lip but I'd never run faux 3 piece wheels with fake bolts.
> 
> Now these on the other hand are pure sex.





DG7Projects said:


> THIS.


Ok there ballers. 

I don't think I can justify the price you have to pay for legit 3 piece wheels. 
Hell I had Privat Kups on my Gti and they looked great, yeah there were fake.. Big whoop, wanna fight about it?


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Ok there ballers.
> 
> I don't think I can justify the price you have to pay for legit 3 piece wheels.
> Hell I had Privat Kups on my Gti and they looked great, yeah there were fake.. Big whoop, wanna fight about it?


To each their own, eh.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> To each their own, eh.


Bout right. 

But that being said my attitude will probably change when I have more burnable cash in hand.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Bout right.
> 
> But that being said my attitude will probably change when I have more burnable cash in hand.


Or when you get your car back.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

There are plenty of great affordable wheels that are reps of better brands. I'm running VMR V715s which are a rep of the HRE 847R.

I love the BBS RS but wheels with fake bolts don't do it for me.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Ok there ballers.
> 
> I don't think I can justify the price you have to pay for legit 3 piece wheels.
> Hell I had Privat Kups on my Gti and they looked great, yeah there were fake.. Big whoop, wanna fight about it?



You can pick up a used set of those Aero II's for not a whole lot more than a set of Privats if you're patient.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

All very good points. The Kups were actually a steal which is why I bought them. Got Koni coils, front sway bar and the Kups with rubber for 1200 lol. Quite the little package. 

As for the Audi I'll be getting something different for sure. Just don't know what yet. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## Dj Toobs (Jun 10, 2011)

Evo V said:


> What are the specs of those? I just installed mine - replica 18x8 with 45 offset.
> 
> Mine are OEM Titanium Optic Wheel offset is ET54, 7.5 X18". The pic you quoted was before i installed spacer. You can find my built thread for all my info and pics here:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5394951-Coilovers-Installed-Pics


----------



## Benfica777 (Dec 16, 2009)

Tried searching a bit, didnt find much...
Looking at running 19x9 front, 19x10 rear et47. I'm on air, not at all afraid of stretch lol
Would fender pulling be a must on our cars?
What kind of spacer would I need to run if any?
I wish I knew more about our fitments... Pm would be best!

Thanks!


----------



## Audillest (May 27, 2013)

Hey guys, need some help, I found a guy that wanted stock rims because he could not get his ASA GT1 rims to stock vibrating and the lugs loosening. Well, I took the trade and figured out his issue as I was swapping. They used the STOCK ball lug bolts, not conical, and yes, they have bub rings. My question is, I am going to order the correct lugs and I know 27mm is stock length. The stock ones when I took them out of his car were only hitting maybe .200" of thread. I know the ball was not seating all the way down but should I:
A: Get 27mm bolts length again
B: Go with 30mm length

Thanks for any help.









Sent from my LG-E988 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

kinda thinkin about these again 19 inchers[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/img0766_zps3ce2a4c3.png[/IMG]


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

tcardio said:


> kinda thinkin about these again 19 inchers[IMG]http://i704.photobucket.com/albums/ww46/tcardio/img0766_zps3ce2a4c3.png[/IMG]


you should go 19" savannah tiguan wheels...


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

looking for some help,

I have two wheels in mind; 

1: 18x8.5/9.5 et42 and et40, to high of an offset? what size of tires would you run?
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/3sdm/ES2635618/

2:18x8.5 et 42 same question as above.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Search/SiteSearch/3sdm/ES2635613/

Thanks for the help.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

shtswek said:


> Here are a few ****ty photos, sorry for the poor quality. Did you want "flushness" pics?
> FRONT:
> 
> 
> REAR:


are these volks? where did you get them in our bolt pattern? very nice, how much?


----------



## NYCameron (Nov 17, 2010)

aznsap said:


> are these volks? where did you get them in our bolt pattern? very nice, how much?


they can be volk te37s or rota grids

he also might not have them in 5x112 but instead have them in 5x114.3 and running wobble bolts


----------



## shtswek (Apr 1, 2013)

They are neither volks nor rotas, they are avid.1's. I got them in 5x114.3 and run wobble bolts. I'm not well-off enough to afford volks. they were $166/wheel for fronts and $175/wheel for the rears.


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

20thGTIMAN said:


> looking for some help,
> 
> I have two wheels in mind;
> 
> ...


Any help?


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

You'll want to run a 225 on the 8.5 wheel and a 235 on the 9.5 wheel 

Jason


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

shtswek said:


> They are neither volks nor rotas, they are avid.1's. I got them in 5x114.3 and run wobble bolts. I'm not well-off enough to afford volks. they were $166/wheel for fronts and $175/wheel for the rears.


oh they look nice. what size/offset are they? looks like your fronts could be pushed out a touch.
how much do they weigh?


----------



## 20thGTIMAN (Feb 2, 2012)

20thGTIMAN said:


> looking for some help,
> 
> I have two wheels in mind;
> 
> ...





ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> You'll want to run a 225 on the 8.5 wheel and a 235 on the 9.5 wheel
> 
> Jason


 
Thank you!


----------



## shtswek (Apr 1, 2013)

aznsap said:


> oh they look nice. what size/offset are they? looks like your fronts could be pushed out a touch.
> how much do they weigh?


Thank you! 

Front: 18x8 et 42 (I think 21.3lbs)
Rear: 18x9 et 35 (I think 21.9lbs)

and both are wrapped in 225/40 Falken 912's

I totally agree, I wish they were like an et 35, that's the only offset they had in the 18x8's though.
I've thought about getting spacers but with the wobble bolts I'm not too sure if I'd feel comfortable with it.


----------



## Benfica777 (Dec 16, 2009)

Benfica777 said:


> Tried searching a bit, didnt find much...
> Looking at running 19x9 front, 19x10 rear et47. I'm on air, not at all afraid of stretch lol
> Would fender pulling be a must on our cars?
> What kind of spacer would I need to run if any?
> ...


Anyone?


----------



## shtswek (Apr 1, 2013)

Those 19x9s are et 47 for the front? i am pretty sure you'll end up hitting the strut with that width/offset. you'd need something lower, as for the rears, I think you'd hit as well, if you can find something that pokes out more it'd be safer. Both of those sizes will require pulling if you're planning on going low. my rears are already poked a bit and yours would poke like .5 mm's more and have almost 25mm less inner clearance. Your front's will poke like 7 mm's more out from the fender (which would be a good thing) and like 18 mm's less inner clearance. 

*These are just from my own personal observations and quick mental math, but if you can make it work, then more power to ya and I'd love to see finished pictures.*


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Another angle of the 18X9.5 Alzor 881's
> 
> 
> 
> Jason




What size tires are you running on all 4's? Plus what are the offsets? I'm thinking of going 9.5 all around.

Thanks
kerry


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

GetzA3 said:


> What size tires are you running on all 4's? Plus what are the offsets? I'm thinking of going 9.5 all around.
> 
> Thanks
> kerry



Kerry, 

The 9.5s have a ET40 offset. We had 235 tires on all 4 corners, although this was just for photo purposes. At the height the vehicle was at it would rub badly and not really be drivable on 235's 

To have it be drivable we would have had to rise it up or run a 225 tire up front. 

Jason


----------



## GetzA3 (Oct 20, 2013)

ECS Tuning - Audi said:


> Kerry,
> 
> The 9.5s have a ET40 offset. We had 235 tires on all 4 corners, although this was just for photo purposes. At the height the vehicle was at it would rub badly and not really be drivable on 235's
> 
> ...




Thanks so much!!:thumbup:


----------



## chrome (Nov 5, 2006)




----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Not meaning to necro-thread, but I was looking at picking up some Alzor wheels, and was looking for some feedback as to quality on them. I found some threads over on the A4 side that liked them for the price and quality.

I'm looking at the 18" 640 (18"x8" ET45 CB57.1 5x112 Hyper Silver) http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Aftermarket_Alloys/Alzor_Wheels/ES2695423/

I currently have VMR V708 (18"x8.5" ET45 CB57.1 5x112 Black) http://www.velocitymotoring.com/wheels_v708.html

I'm running Continental DWS 225/40 ZR18, would going from the VMR to the Alzor be a straight swap, and I could use the same tires? I'm looking to have a nice set of silver wheels as well as my black VMRs, but don't want to break the bank for sometimes going black on black and sometimes black on silver 

Any help is appreciated!


----------



## asal (Oct 12, 2007)

beckermanex said:


> Not meaning to necro-thread, but I was looking at picking up some Alzor wheels, and was looking for some feedback as to quality on them. I found some threads over on the A4 side that liked them for the price and quality.
> 
> I'm looking at the 18" 640 (18"x8" ET45 CB57.1 5x112 Hyper Silver) http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-A3-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/Aftermarket_Alloys/Alzor_Wheels/ES2695423/
> 
> ...


I don't foresee any issue losing .5" on the wheel would be an issue fitting; you should be able to run 225/40 18's no problem on an 8" wheel. 

Though am I right that you want to change one set of tires on two different set of wheels depending on season? If so, you'd surely be paying more in the long run on shop fees for mounting/balancing each time over just buying some new cheap tires. That and the possibility of scratching a wheel, valve stem, etc. when dismounting is further risk. So you'd want to really trust your shop.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

asal said:


> I don't foresee any issue losing .5" on the wheel would be an issue fitting; you should be able to run 225/40 18's no problem on an 8" wheel.
> 
> Though am I right that you want to change one set of tires on two different set of wheels depending on season? If so, you'd surely be paying more in the long run on shop fees for mounting/balancing each time over just buying some new cheap tires. That and the possibility of scratching a wheel, valve stem, etc. when dismounting is further risk. So you'd want to really trust your shop.


No real seasons here, just hot and kinda hot, its more of an aesthetics whim. Truth be told, I'll probably make the switch and sell the VMRs as I went black on black thought it would be awesome, but kind of miss the definition of the wheels standing out from the rest of the car (already removed my black Lamin-X from the tails, however I"ll keep my blacked out grill).

I do understand the risks, I do trust my shop too, even though they're a chain, they've been very good to me and since I got my tires there for all my vehicles, I'm sure to get a good rate. As long as they'll fit


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

Got my summer wheels back under the car. We've been having a 6 month autumn here in The Netherlands. So to save the winter tires I changed them out today. 

The wheels are OEM Audi 8x18 ET40 with 225-40-18 tires. I had some damaged due to an accident on the right rear. I used this opportunity to have the wheels powder coated in Audi Nimbusgrau. It's different, I'm not sure about it yet, but I also kinda like it. However, this is it for the next 6 months 
The car is on a Bilstein B6 sportline kit. It's leaning at the back because of the winter wheels in the trunk.


----------



## OriginalBeast (Sep 16, 2011)

I am looking to buy the following:

*Tires*: 235/35-19 
*Wheel*: Hartmann HR8-GS:M 19" ET47
*Springs*: VWR Sport Springs (Rest is stock Audi)

Will I rub?


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

Anyone running 10s in the rear? Offset?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

OriginalBeast said:


> I am looking to buy the following:
> 
> *Tires*: 235/35-19
> *Wheel*: Hartmann HR8-GS:M 19" ET47
> ...


I would say yes, in the rear if those springs are pretty low.


----------



## Pat_McGroin (Oct 17, 2010)

OriginalBeast said:


> I am looking to buy the following:
> 
> *Tires*: 235/35-19
> *Wheel*: Hartmann HR8-GS:M 19" ET47
> ...


You should been fine, I'm running the same setup but with ET35, which causes me to rub.


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

jds215 said:


> Anyone running 10s in the rear? Offset?


I am running 9.5 +35 all around and I got them to tuck with full camber. With 10's id say +40 would be ideal, if that helps you any.


----------



## jds215 (Mar 24, 2011)

skatevolcom2006 said:


> I am running 9.5 +35 all around and I got them to tuck with full camber. With 10's id say +40 would be ideal, if that helps you any.


Final offset of et 25 too extreme? Thinking it would sit too far out without fender work. Your setup looks great btw:thumbup:


----------



## skatevolcom2006 (Apr 18, 2008)

jds215 said:


> Final offset of et 25 too extreme? Thinking it would sit too far out without fender work. Your setup looks great btw:thumbup:


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showpost.php?p=85068279

Yeah +25 would be too much poke for me personally. Look at that link, it's how it would sit.


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

VMR 708 19-8.5 et48, on H&R sports? I drive hard, I really don't want to rub. Will these work, what tire?


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Tjtalan : 19x8.5 ET45 V708 will with no issues on 225/35/19s :thumbup:

Some of our customers on VMR V702 V710 & V721


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

VMR: what great service, Vortex, ask question, the manufacturer replies. I love it!


----------



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

I happen to think the Alzor 19 inch 629's look pretty good on the A3! 



Jason


----------



## fstrdr (Mar 26, 2014)

*Running 245/35-18 or 235/40-18 on 18x8 ET45 Rims Stock Sport Package Suspension*



yakkonvazn said:


> Really, all I wanted to do is to start a wheel thread. I know this A3 & S3 (8P) section is still fairly new. I just want an informational thread for wheels and tires. I know there are plenty of "18s or 19s?" or "which tire is better?" threads in this section. So with your cooperation can all you guys with aftermarket wheels and tires please post your wheels here. List all the information, i.e. wheel name/type/brand, offset, size, availability, and your rating of the wheel. Same thing for tires. All wheels/tires welcome, including stocks. Just try not to have repeat posts of the same stock/wheel tire setup. Also, you may include suspension setup if applicable, just to avoid a flood of "what suspension are you running?" posts. I hope this will be successful and gets stickied! <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/smile.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/screwy.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/cool.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/mad.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/biggrin.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://**********************/smile/emthdown.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://**********************/smile/emthup.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vortexmediagroup.com/images/banghead.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/confused.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/wink.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/frown.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/eek.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/tongue.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/sly.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/rolleyes.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/redface.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/zeroforum_graphics/biggrin_upper.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/embeer.gif" BORDER="0"> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://**********************/smile/emgift.gif" BORDER="0"> <p>edit: pics are highly encouraged! I've never posted a pic in my life, but you can! Also, you guys might also want to mention if you have rubbing issues!<BR><BR>
> <i>Modified by yakkonvazn at 10:21 PM 6-16-2008</i>


Hi Guys,

I am reopening this topic somehow since I couldn't find this info. Any thoughts on running the above setups on a stock Sport Package suspension?

Thanks!!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

fstrdr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am reopening this topic somehow since I couldn't find this info. Any thoughts on running the above setups on a stock Sport Package suspension?
> 
> Thanks!!


Have you read through this thread at all???????? :sly:

And what above set ups?! There are 19 pages of set ups. :banghead:


----------



## Tjtalan (Jan 19, 2013)

fstrdr said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am reopening this topic somehow since I couldn't find this info. Any thoughts on running the above setups on a stock Sport Package suspension?
> 
> Thanks!!


At stock height you may get away with the 235, if you go low, 235 will rub with that offset.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR V718 and V710 :thumbup:


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

TackeeA3 said:


> <IMG SRC="http://i10.photobucket.com/albums/a134/tackeegti/BBS%20RS%20new%20LIPS/DSC_0022.jpg?t=1248841485" BORDER="0"> <p>17x10 205/45/17 rear


Anybody know what the offset is on these wheels here? I am dying for information on 10" rears for our A3


----------



## Presns3 (Mar 6, 2006)

NT03s!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Ceese... 

What you're doing. 


I see it.


----------



## ceese (Jul 2, 2011)

Didn't this car get parted out and sold?


----------



## fstrdr (Mar 26, 2014)

Tjtalan said:


> At stock height you may get away with the 235, if you go low, 235 will rub with that offset.


What about Sport Package stock height with 245/35/18 on 18x8 wheels, what offset should I go with to have that "flush" look?


----------



## TackeeA3 (Feb 13, 2004)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> Anybody know what the offset is on these wheels here? I am dying for information on 10" rears for our A3



Holy Throwback! I never really knew the final offset. I just remember tearing them up sooooo many times!


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4455172-BBS-RS-3rd-Attempt


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

TackeeA3 said:


> Holy Throwback! I never really knew the final offset. I just remember tearing them up sooooo many times!
> 
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4455172-BBS-RS-3rd-Attempt


Dang, I love those but I think that 10" on the rear (regardless of offset) would just be too much work for me to handle. I'd rather go with something a little more "hassle-free"


----------



## fstrdr (Mar 26, 2014)

Tjtalan said:


> At stock height you may get away with the 235, if you go low, 235 will rub with that offset.


What about 245/35-19 with a 42-45 offset wheel on a Sport Package suspension. I believe there is a bit of a drop with that suspension compared to non-Sport Package cars?

Any input is appreciated.

P.S. Problem is most of the talk in this thread is about lowered cars, nothing stock and/or Sports Package.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

Looking for opinions on the S4 AVUS wheels on an A3, will they even fit, anyone know the offset? I've found lots of pictures of them on A4 Avants and VW's but nothing much on the A3. What does everyone think, would it look good with a Black A3, I'm currently running 18x8.5 VMRs and while I like them, I'd like to go back to a contrasting color on my wheels from the black ones I currently have.


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

Would LOVE to see one of our A3 customers on custom PC'd VMR V710 or V810 


Candy Teal 



















Bronze Burst VMR V810


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

beckermanex said:


> Looking for opinions on the S4 AVUS wheels on an A3, will they even fit, anyone know the offset? I've found lots of pictures of them on A4 Avants and VW's but nothing much on the A3. What does everyone think, would it look good with a Black A3, I'm currently running 18x8.5 VMRs and while I like them, I'd like to go back to a contrasting color on my wheels from the black ones I currently have.


trying to find the picture. It's been done. It looks good.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

VMRWheels said:


> Would LOVE to see one of our A3 customers on custom PC'd VMR V710 or V810
> 
> Bronze Burst VMR V810


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer:


----------



## jordnalos (Nov 19, 2009)

go with 18in Avus wheels from a B6


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

jordnalos said:


> go with 18in Avus wheels from a B6


Thanks! That's the first clear picture of them on an A3, they do look good, I was worried they would have a weird offset as a few posts I found around the web said they wouldn't fit.


----------



## beckermanex (Jan 25, 2011)

I'm running Cont Extreme DWS 225/40/ZR18 on 18x8.5, any issues going to an 18x8 wheel with those? Will it push up my ride height a little since the tire doesn't have to be stretched that extra .5 inches?


----------



## fstrdr (Mar 26, 2014)

*19x8.5 ET45 V708 with a 235/35/19*



VMRWheels said:


> Tjtalan : 19x8.5 ET45 V708 will with no issues on 225/35/19s :thumbup:
> 
> Some of our customers on VMR V702 V710 & V721


Mitch, What about 19x8.5 ET45 V708 with a 235/35/19, no drop, on a Sports Package A3. It seems this size tire is the "proper" tire size for 19s.

Thanks.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Just picked up these wheels. (Same wheels from the pic)










18" OEM Q5 Wheels. 18x8, et39, 66.6cb (need hub rings) 

I am excite.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> Just picked up these wheels. (Same wheels from the pic)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm intrigued. I think they will look really nice.. and you stay OEM, which is always a plus in my opinion. Get them installed and post some pics!!


----------



## fstrdr (Mar 26, 2014)

This is what I'm thinking of putting on my A3.


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

fstrdr said:


> This is what I'm thinking of putting on my A3.


I urge you to reconsider


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

fstrdr said:


> Mitch, What about 19x8.5 ET45 V708 with a 235/35/19, no drop, on a Sports Package A3. It seems this size tire is the "proper" tire size for 19s.
> 
> Thanks.


Sounds good! Rub/issue-free setup :thumbup:


----------



## VMRWheels (Aug 11, 2009)

VMR V713 V705 and V708


----------



## fstrdr (Mar 26, 2014)

Ultimatetaba said:


> I urge you to reconsider


Any reason why?


----------



## Ultimatetaba (Feb 18, 2005)

fstrdr said:


> Any reason why?


My personal opinion, they don't fit the look of the car at all. They look cheesy (to be honest) and are more suitable for something at the DUB show..


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

Ultimatetaba said:


> My personal opinion, they don't fit the look of the car at all. They look cheesy (to be honest) and are more suitable for something at the DUB show..


I agree with you. Not my taste at all, but it's not my car either.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

And well being stock it's going to look fairly silly. 

Also VmR instead of just posting your wheels how about contribute. This isn't a for sale or advertising thread. 


SERIOUSLY. 

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## fstrdr (Mar 26, 2014)

VMRWheels said:


> Sounds good! Rub/issue-free setup :thumbup:


Mitch, since you probably installed these wheels on A3, would I be able to get away with an even wider tire? Anyone, any input on the above setup 19X8.5 ET45, say a 245 profile? Any thoughts?


----------



## fstrdr (Mar 26, 2014)

fstrdr said:


> Mitch, since you probably installed these wheels on A3, would I be able to get away with an even wider tire? Anyone, any input on the above setup 19X8.5 ET45, say a 245 profile? Any thoughts?


I am looking for an as flush look as possible.


----------



## fstrdr (Mar 26, 2014)

Ponto said:


> And well being stock it's going to look fairly silly.
> 
> Also VmR instead of just posting your wheels how about contribute. This isn't a for sale or advertising thread.
> 
> ...


Ponto, It's stock Sport Package suspension, it's an American car. Not sure what the equivalent is in Canada. My stock is lowered than normal "stock" A3.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

fstrdr said:


> Ponto, It's stock Sport Package suspension, it's an American car. Not sure what the equivalent is in Canada. My stock is lowered than normal "stock" A3.


I doubt the difference is more than 0.5" though, I have an American car btw haha. Ours are the same height. 


Edit* i mean the first wheels you posted, to baller status for an A3 in their own rights, but on a stock height car (yes sport package stock height even) would look silly. In my opinion. if you think it will be fine and you will be happy then go for it lol. :thumbup:


----------



## skramer (Jun 23, 2012)

Would this setup rub? Loads are a concern as I do tow with my a3

18x8.5 et38 on 225/40 

I'm currently lowered on vwr springs, 25 3/16 up front with 25 1/4 in the rear


----------



## Luck o' the Irish (May 17, 2012)

skramer said:


> Would this setup rub? Loads are a concern as I do tow with my a3
> 
> 18x8.5 et38 on 225/40
> 
> I'm currently lowered on vwr springs, 25 3/16 up front with 25 1/4 in the rear


I am going to guess that you will rub in the back and the front will be pretty close. I am running 17X8 et 35 on 215/40 and the back clears pretty closely. You would be adding another ~9mm (1/3 inch) to that. The front is fine on mine though. Of course it all depends on how low you are and how much you tow.


----------



## skramer (Jun 23, 2012)

Luck o' the Irish said:


> I am going to guess that you will rub in the back and the front will be pretty close. I am running 17X8 et 35 on 215/40 and the back clears pretty closely. You would be adding another ~9mm (1/3 inch) to that. The front is fine on mine though. Of course it all depends on how low you are and how much you tow.


Thanks....

Tongue weight is set at 100lbs, and the rear is adjustable, but I think its wiser to just stick with ET45 setups

Thanks again


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

18x8 OEM Audi Q5 wheels. ET39, on 225/40/18. Lowered on H&R Premium Coilovers. 





Don't get me wrong, I like the wheels, but I'm not in love with them. I'm getting my VMR 701s painted in white, and once those are done, I'll put them back on & these here will be my winter (rainy season) wheels.


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> 18x8 OEM Audi Q5 wheels. ET39, on 225/40/18. Lowered on H&R Premium Coilovers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those a lot. How's the poke with +39? Got a shot down the length of the car and from rear?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Has anyone fitted the B6 A4 ultrasport wheels on their car? 










OEM + for life!


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

a4000 said:


> I like those a lot. How's the poke with +39? Got a shot down the length of the car and from rear?


It's pretty flush. I'll take photos before the day is over & will post em. :thumbup:

EDIT: 

Here are the photos I promised.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I honestly really, really like those wheels on there. That fitment is spot on and good enough to not have to do any tire stretching.

They look fantastic. I'd consider giving up my 111s for those.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> I honestly really, really like those wheels on there. That fitment is spot on and good enough to not have to do any tire stretching.
> 
> They look fantastic. I'd consider giving up my 111s for those.


A word of advise, if you do end up with these wheels, make sure to file/dremel away the rear bumper tab. That thing will rub. 

I've always loved 111s and am continually keeping an eye out for them. :beer:


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Damn you and your chip free hood...


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Ponto said:


> Damn you and your chip free hood...


Lol. Hood is fine, front bumper is rock chipped like a mofo. I need a respray, and vinyl wrap. And a new grille. God, the spending never ends. :laugh:


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> It's pretty flush. I'll take photos before the day is over & will post em. :thumbup:
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Here are the photos I promised.


Many thanks that looks pretty perfect. (Goes to look for q5 wheels)


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

a4000 said:


> Many thanks that looks pretty perfect. (Goes to look for q5 wheels)


I found mine on eBay. $140 a wheel w/ free shipping & all. 

Happy hunting! :thumbup:



nelius said:


> Has anyone fitted the B6 A4 ultrasport wheels on their car? OEM + for life!


I think username:tiptronic has those wheels. They look super fresh. I too want a set for my car. 

Edit: 

Found these photos


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

DG7Projects said:


> A word of advise, if you do end up with these wheels, make sure to file/dremel away the rear bumper tab. That thing will rub.
> 
> I've always loved 111s and am continually keeping an eye out for them. :beer:


My wheels and tries now have even less clearance that that.. those tabs are long gone for me :thumbup:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

DG7Projects said:


> I found mine on eBay. $140 a wheel w/ free shipping & all.
> 
> Happy hunting! :thumbup:
> 
> ...


I do like how they look! I got a set for super cheap and I'm gonna refinish them just deciding on the color. I'm not really a fan of those center caps though.


----------



## monty613 (Apr 27, 2014)

couldn't find a lot of photos of these particular wheels, so i'm leaving this here. 

pics are with stock suspension but have HPA SHS coilovers about to be installed this week.

*Hartmann HLP-410-GS:M (Rotiform BLQ reps)
19x8.5 ET45 / 5x112 / 66.6 hub bore w/ centering rings

Hankook Ventus V12
225/35/19*


----------



## Darby76x (May 22, 2011)

*Avant Garde M310 18x9 square*

Have been wanting to go a bit more aggressive and concave, but didn't want staggered, much if any poke, or super stretched tires (running Michelin Pilot Sport A/S3 225/40/R18). After running and re-running the fitment numbers, I decided on going with Avant Garde M310s 18x9 ET48 in machined (face) and black (spokes and hub). To get enough backspace clearance on the front struts (HPA SHS coils), I ran 3mm spacers, which gives about 4mm in clearance and leaves enough hub lip for vibration free mounting. On the rears I went with 5mm spacers. So final ETs: 45 front and 43 rear. Really happy with the results as they came out nice and flush (maybe 1-2mm poke) and give a welcome new look after running black wheels for the last few years. :thumbup::thumbup:

May go a bit lower as I'm not really at risk of rubbing. Currently 24 7/8" FTG


----------



## HybridSeed (Jun 15, 2010)

Put on CC R-line wheels over the weekend to see how they would look on an A3. Specs are 18x8 ET41 235/40/18


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

18" 5 spoke AMG wheels
Specs: 
18x8.5 et 44 front with 215/40
18x9.5 et 46 rear with 225/40



































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

found a set of 18x7.5 wheels that i like, BUT ET 30. have 225/40/18 tires ready to put on my next set of rims. 
what do you guys think about fitment? 
my last sent of summer wheels i had 18x8.5 ET45 and they fit great, no rubbing. i'm lowered on coilovers but not slammed (actually set to the highest setting).


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

aznsap said:


> found a set of 18x7.5 wheels that i like, BUT ET 30. have 225/40/18 tires ready to put on my next set of rims.
> what do you guys think about fitment?
> my last sent of summer wheels i had 18x8.5 ET45 and they fit great, no rubbing. i'm lowered on coilovers but not slammed (actually set to the highest setting).


http://www.rimsntires.com/specspro.jsp



















The wheel face will come out an extra 2mm closer to the fender, but since you'll be running the same width tires on an inch narrow wheel you'll get more tire bulge. With the wheel face being closer to the fender and the added sidewall bulge, expect everything to sit ~15mm closer to the fender.

Use a flat edge against your current wheel to see how much clearance you have from sidewall to fender. If you can afford 15mm you're good.

Whether you think 225/40s on a 7.5 look good along with the widened stance but narrower wheels is subjectively up to you.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

BeeAlk said:


> http://www.rimsntires.com/specspro.jsp
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow that was really helpful, much thanks!


----------



## JeromeA3 (Mar 19, 2015)

first post. looked all over for this exact info to no avail.
looking at wheels for my 2007 2.0 premium on stock suspension that are 18x8. i will be running 235/40/18 tires. i am unsure which offset i want. they are available in ET 45 or ET 35. i have done the math for both of these set ups, but I would love to see a few pictures from different angles showing flushness or poke. at this time im leaning more towards the ET 35 because from my research the lip of the wheel only sticks out 3.7 mm more than that of a 8.5" wide wheel with ET 45(which seems to sit the most flush on the A3s). I really have no interest in lowering my car. I like my little wagon to look like a wagon. hope I mentioned everything needed for those that reply to answer.
thank you in advance!

PS I will update my profile when I get a chance! this forum has been very informative in the 1.5 years I've owned my car!


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

JeromeA3 said:


> first post. looked all over for this exact info to no avail.
> looking at wheels for my 2007 2.0 premium on stock suspension that are 18x8. i will be running 235/40/18 tires. i am unsure which offset i want. they are available in ET 45 or ET 35. i have done the math for both of these set ups, but I would love to see a few pictures from different angles showing flushness or poke. at this time im leaning more towards the ET 35 because from my research the lip of the wheel only sticks out 3.7 mm more than that of a 8.5" wide wheel with ET 45(which seems to sit the most flush on the A3s). I really have no interest in lowering my car. I like my little wagon to look like a wagon. hope I mentioned everything needed for those that reply to answer.
> thank you in advance!
> 
> PS I will update my profile when I get a chance! this forum has been very informative in the 1.5 years I've owned my car!


Here is 18x8 et43 on 225/40/18


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

18 X 7.5J ET54 BBS Speedlines with 225/40/18 tyres










19 X 8.5J ET47 BBS Speedlines with 225/35/19 tyres










18 X 9J ET38 BBS CKii Air 2 piece spilts with 225/35/18 Falken FK453s


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

a4000 said:


> Here is 18x8 et43 on 225/40/18


what wheels are those?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

aznsap said:


> what wheels are those?


RS6 wheels. Also came on S-line B7 A4s and C6? A6


----------



## a4000 (Apr 23, 2009)

nelius said:


> RS6 wheels. Also came on S-line B7 A4s and C6? A6



correct sir. bought them for $100 from a guy who took them off his a6, then I had them powdercoated.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

a4000 said:


> correct sir. bought them for $100 from a guy who took them off his a6, then I had them powdercoated.


They are great looking wheels I had them on at one point.


----------



## aznsap (Aug 7, 2010)

nelius said:


> They are great looking wheels I had them on at one point.


nice do they come in only 18's? i have a set that came w/ my a3 that look like those but are in 17", they must be reps.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

aznsap said:


> nice do they come in only 18's? i have a set that came w/ my a3 that look like those but are in 17", they must be reps.


They might be reps, but I'm not sure. I do know they come in 19s on the A8.


----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

veedubnoodle said:


> 19 X 8.5J ET47 BBS Speedlines with 225/35/19 tyres


Looks good, veedubnoodle!
Are you lowered in this shot and if so, on what?


----------



## veedubnoodle (Feb 9, 2010)

shaner3721 said:


> Looks good, veedubnoodle!
> Are you lowered in this shot and if so, on what?


Thanks very much mate. Yeah this was when it was lowered around 60-70mm on BC Racing coilovers. Really nice coilover and very comfortable :thumbup:


----------



## markpara (Jun 10, 2014)

*Help with Fitment*

 Hello i am new to the forum and to the vw/audi community. I am trying to do a rather agressive setup, i have a 2006 audi a3 3.2 with h&r pro coilover kit. I have the rear all the way down and i want the ride to look super clean yet comfortable. I made the mistake of ordering 205/35/18 tires for my 18x8.0 eta 35 vw cc twist replica wheels aka alzors.

That being said these tires made the car lower and clearance was an issue considering im in chicago and my wife will be using this as her daily. The tire i have now is way too stretched and showing alot of rim poke. It pretty much looks like rubber bands. What i want is to have no wheel gap, good oil pan clearance, no rubbing with 4 people. seems like its really close to bottoming out when i hit a large bump i scrape the plastic cover. 

My main question is should i go with 215 35 18 which is still a bit smaller than i like, or 215 40 which is what i would ideally want. I will be taking this car to Sowo this year so there will be 4 passengers all regular weight lol 

I have looked for days but have not found anyone running this setup, if i missed a post please help me out. 

here are some piks of the wifes car 









and my w108 for fun =)


----------



## markpara (Jun 10, 2014)

*closeup*


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

CC twist reps look good on the A3.

You'll definitely want to go with a 40 series tire otherwise it'll always have that rubber band look. 225/40 should clear, but you'd most likely have to trim the fender tabs in the rear at your ride height.


----------



## markpara (Jun 10, 2014)

BeeAlk said:


> CC twist reps look good on the A3.
> 
> You'll definitely want to go with a 40 series tire otherwise it'll always have that rubber band look. 225/40 should clear, but you'd most likely have to trim the fender tabs in the rear at your ride height.


will i be ok on turns like offramps, also what do you think about a 215 40 would i need to trim anything with that size ?


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

markpara said:


> will i be ok on turns like offramps, also what do you think about a 215 40 would i need to trim anything with that size ?


It really depends on which tires you go with (brand, model) but 215s will give you better luck. I run aggressive fitment with 225/40s on wider rims, not quite as low as you but close, and I don't rub in any situation. That said, I had 215s for a period and they would rub on dips or hard turns with people in the back seat. 

on 8" wide wheels stretch won't be too bad with most 215s, so it would definitely be safer. I personally like to cram as much rubber as possible while not rubbing though. Are you dead set on your ride height?


----------



## markpara (Jun 10, 2014)

BeeAlk said:


> It really depends on which tires you go with (brand, model) but 215s will give you better luck. I run aggressive fitment with 225/40s on wider rims, not quite as low as you but close, and I don't rub in any situation. That said, I had 215s for a period and they would rub on dips or hard turns with people in the back seat.
> 
> on 8" wide wheels stretch won't be too bad with most 215s, so it would definitely be safer. I personally like to cram as much rubber as possible while not rubbing though. Are you dead set on your ride height?


im not dead set on the ride height i was considering raising it maybe 1/2 an inch all around. Im not opposed to a slight stretch thats why im going with 215. It will definitely give me better luck. i know that a 215 40 would raise the height of the tire a tad bit and give me some more comfort/rubber, but will it rub without mods to fenders. i guess i can play around with the height but i just dont want to have any wheel gap if i raise it to avoid rubbing.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

markpara said:


> im not dead set on the ride height i was considering raising it maybe 1/2 an inch all around. Im not opposed to a slight stretch thats why im going with 215. It will definitely give me better luck. i know that a 215 40 would raise the height of the tire a tad bit and give me some more comfort/rubber, but will it rub without mods to fenders. i guess i can play around with the height but i just dont want to have any wheel gap if i raise it to avoid rubbing.


You should be good with 215/40s, especially if you raise it a bit. The fender mod isn't anything crazy. It's removing a single bolt, and in really tight cases there's about a 1/4" of material to shave down. Maybe someone else running your setup can chime in with concrete info.


----------



## markpara (Jun 10, 2014)

BeeAlk said:


> You should be good with 215/40s, especially if you raise it a bit. The fender mod isn't anything crazy. It's removing a single bolt, and in really tight cases there's about a 1/4" of material to shave down. Maybe someone else running your setup can chime in with concrete info.


Ok sounds good thanks alot for the info !! appreciate it :thumbup:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

markpara said:


> Ok sounds good thanks alot for the info !! appreciate it :thumbup:


I run 215/40 Hankook V12 tires on my 18x8 wheels and it looks and feels great.


----------



## markpara (Jun 10, 2014)

nelius said:


> I run 215/40 Hankook V12 tires on my 18x8 wheels and it looks and feels great.


How low are you ? Any pictures ?


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

markpara said:


> How low are you ? Any pictures ?












I don't really measure how low I am, I just lower it until I like how it sits. Haha


----------



## silver8p (Mar 2, 2015)

nelius said:


> I don't really measure how low I am, I just lower it until I like how it sits. Haha




I am also driving a 2006 3.2 and I have quattro. I have been looking for wheels myself and cannot decide if I want to go 18's or 19's. I plan on bagging it at some point but my normal ride height would be about where yours is. I would prefer 18's just so I can stick with 40 tires. I am sure I would appreciate the ride more. I have always thought 19's just look better, but I find you with these 18's looks quite agreeable. 

Would you mind if i ask exact specs all the way around? 18x8 et?? - 215/40/18 - all the way around? or is the offset different on front/back?

With the research I did, if i was going 18's, and I wanted it to look like this, I needed et35-et37 ish.


----------



## markpara (Jun 10, 2014)

nelius said:


> I don't really measure how low I am, I just lower it until I like how it sits. Haha



Very nice clean setup! 
do you know if your wheels are 35 offset and you say no rubbing issues at that height


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks guys! Wheels are 18 x 8 et. 43 all around. No spacers. I used to have 225/40/18 all around and I rubbed a little because my ST coilovers are pretty soft. I've since changed to 215/40/18 and no more rubbing whatsoever. Crazy what a difference 10mm makes


----------



## markpara (Jun 10, 2014)

nelius said:


> Thanks guys! Wheels are 18 x 8 et. 43 all around. No spacers. I used to have 225/40/18 all around and I rubbed a little because my ST coilovers are pretty soft. I've since changed to 215/40/18 and no more rubbing whatsoever. Crazy what a difference 10mm makes


sweet deal that answers my question ill probably go with the 215 35 18 since im eta 35 just to play it safe. :thumbup:


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

markpara said:


> sweet deal that answers my question ill probably go with the 215 35 18 since im eta 35 just to play it safe. :thumbup:


How wide are your wheels? 205/40 might be a better route than 215/35. From what I hear, the ride with 35 profile tires is kinda rough.


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

I also vote not going with 35 series tires. They will be really thin and ride roughly.


----------



## markpara (Jun 10, 2014)

nelius said:


> How wide are your wheels? 205/40 might be a better route than 215/35. From what I hear, the ride with 35 profile tires is kinda rough.


rim is 18x8 eta 35 . i think ill have alot of rim poke with a 205 40 no


----------



## markpara (Jun 10, 2014)

check out the last post on here with black passat wagon that is the same tire i am looking to get and he seems to have the same rim size. look wise it looks a little beefier because some tire brands do not run true to their size this brand is said to run a little big 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5661012-Mk4-Wheel-Offset-and-Stance-Picture-Index/page10


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

markpara said:


> rim is 18x8 eta 35 . i think ill have alot of rim poke with a 205 40 no


tyrestretch.com is a great source for any questions you have. They virtually have pictures of any width with every size tire that has ever been mounted. They may not have an example of the exact tire you're looking to buy, but you'll get the idea. And to answer your question, 205/40 on a 8" wide wheels won't be too crazy, in my opinion.


----------



## markpara (Jun 10, 2014)

nelius said:


> tyrestretch.com is a great source for any questions you have. They virtually have pictures of any width with every size tire that has ever been mounted. They may not have an example of the exact tire you're looking to buy, but you'll get the idea. And to answer your question, 205/40 on a 8" wide wheels won't be too crazy, in my opinion.


i think im going with 205/40 

read some good reviews on these tires 

http://www.tires-easy.com/cgi-bin/rshop.pl?dsco=135&cart_id=60272412.135.8700&Breite=205&Quer=40&Felge=18&Speed=&LoadRange=&kategorie=6&Marke=&ranzahl=4&tyre_for=&x_tyre_for=&rsmFahrzeugart=ALL&search_tool=standard&Label=E-B-73-1&details=Ordern&typ=R-259725


----------



## markpara (Jun 10, 2014)

markpara said:


> Very nice clean setup!
> do you know if your wheels are 35 offset and you say no rubbing issues at that height



what percent tint do you have, and where did you get your smoked bumper markers. I just put in the rs mesh style grill.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

markpara said:


> what percent tint do you have, and where did you get your smoked bumper markers. I just put in the rs mesh style grill.


not sure if you were asking me or not.. I bought the car with tint and I don't know what percent it is. Smoked markers were purchased from ECS tuning.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

nelius said:


> not sure if you were asking me or not.. I bought the car with tint and I don't know what percent it is. Smoked markers were purchased from ECS tuning.


Looks like he asked himself.


----------



## markpara (Jun 10, 2014)

Ponto said:


> Looks like he asked himself.


I did ask myself why wouldn't i ... haha :thumbup:


----------



## vrquickkid (Aug 1, 2012)

*Rear bumper tab in wheel well*

I have been searching around and I have not really found a solution so I thought this would be the place to ask... What are you guys doing about your rear bumper tab that mounts in the wheel well? Can I just cut them off or will I have flappy bumper corners? I recently added wheel spacers to my 17" stock wheels (20mm front/25mm rear) and I have rubbing under hard acceleration out of a corner. The car is still at stock height with stock suspension. I have coilovers which I know will reduce body roll but I am waiting to put them on until I can get some insight. Any help is appreciated. Thank you in advance


----------



## lausch (Mar 29, 2002)

Assuming your stock wheels are ET56, with a resulting ET31 in the rear camber and stretch are your friends. There's more to that body-colored fender tab than meets the eye. Pull the wheel, remove the tab screw, lift up the fender liner, and have a look.


----------



## vrquickkid (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm sure there are more mounting points. I guess my question is has anyone else cut them off without any problems?


----------



## cody.eich (Mar 22, 2015)

18x8.5 et42 Klutch SL14's bought used with 225/40 tires. Koni coilovers. Removed front fender screws. Suspension dampening on full soft. Slight amount of rubbing on front fenders over large bumps. Will be getting 215/40 tires next and going a bit stiffer on suspension as well as a bit lower. 5mm spacers on the way, courtesy of jumalian, who is sending them from Arizona for free!! He rules.

Fronts sit flush now that the car is lowered as it cambers in a bit. Hoping 215/40's will sort out minor remaining rubbing issues in front and help avoid future rubbing in rear. Assuming rears will sit flush with 5mm spacers making final offset et37 in rear.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

switching to 215/40 from 225/40 made a world of difference for me


----------



## cody.eich (Mar 22, 2015)

nelius said:


> switching to 215/40 from 225/40 made a world of difference for me


Good to know. I'm rubbing ever so slightly in the front and rear, and would love to not have to worry about it any more.


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

nelius said:


>


I bet that car has an awesome exhaust note


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

Tcardio said:


> I bet that car has an awesome exhaust note


hehe head over to the exhaust thread to find out


----------



## shaner3721 (Jul 6, 2011)

Hey all,

Considering a setup with 235/35/19 et38 8.5 width. I'm on stock 3.2 s-line suspension currently.

Will it fit without rubbing on stock suspension and if I get coilovers? Also, would I need spacers?

TIA,
Shane


----------



## hardbats (Nov 12, 2014)

here's mine
Bentley continental GT, 2 piece.
19x9 et41 all around, tires 215/35ZR19


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

I am thinking about adding spacers, and want to make sure I don't have any issues-
Audi Calera wheels, 18x7.5", ET 54, tires are 225/40R18. I am lowered (not slammed) about 1.5" max (VW DriverGear springs).
If I add 12mm spacers, that should make it ET 42.
Any potential issues at ET 42?
TIA:beer:


----------



## skotti (Sep 27, 2005)

Another wheel spacer question:
I know what hubcentric means, and I know that is required if we use spacers.
But I've also seen 'wheelcentrc' on 42 Draft Designs' website. I was told by someone at ESE Tuning that I should use a spacer that is both hub centric AND wheelcentric.
Anyone know what they are talking about, and is it required on a spacer for our cars?


----------



## photocycler (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey guys, question for those who went with 18" wheels. Why did you go 18 over 19? I know the ride is more comfortable but wondering what other reasons?


----------



## Evo V (Dec 29, 2010)

photocycler said:


> Hey guys, question for those who went with 18" wheels. Why did you go 18 over 19? I know the ride is more comfortable but wondering what other reasons?


Potholes in MA are wheels killer. For the 4 1/2 years I own the car 2 sets of wheels are almost destroyed. Both were 18". I can only imagine how quickly 19" will go.


----------



## TBomb (Sep 23, 2009)

photocycler said:


> Hey guys, question for those who went with 18" wheels. Why did you go 18 over 19? I know the ride is more comfortable but wondering what other reasons?


Fitment. 18's with 225/40's are prone to rub if you have even a semi-aggressive offset and are lowered. 19's require a fair amount of tire stretch to keep from rubbing, and I had no desire to put an even harsher riding tire combo on an already harsh wheel size.


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

photocycler said:


> Hey guys, question for those who went with 18" wheels. Why did you go 18 over 19? I know the ride is more comfortable but wondering what other reasons?


19s only look good If you're bagged 🏼 (IMO)


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Evo V said:


> Potholes in MA are wheels killer. For the 4 1/2 years I own the car 2 sets of wheels are almost destroyed. Both were 18". I can only imagine how quickly 19" will go.


this past spring and winter was brutal.
just had to have 3 wheels straightened, and one replaced on wifes sportwagen. they are 16's. 
she round trips to Boston 65 miles a day. 
I just laugh when you guys get worked up over low profile tires... try that around here.


----------



## photocycler (Jun 9, 2015)

Picture request, looking for a pic with VMR 702s, 708, 710 or 718 in Gunmetal and silver car if possible


----------



## burnkill (Jun 30, 2015)

Whats up everyone, new to the Audi world... ive had my 8P for two months now, picked up a set of Q5 (i believe) wheels.. 18x8 + 39. Now I just need a drop!


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

Dang those aren't to shabby at allh

Sent from my Igloo


----------



## BeeAlk (Jun 3, 2013)

burnkill said:


> Whats up everyone, new to the Audi world... ive had my 8P for two months now, picked up a set of Q5 (i believe) wheels.. 18x8 + 39. Now I just need a drop!





Ponto said:


> Dang those aren't to shabby at allh
> 
> Sent from my Igloo


DG7 ran these for a while. His car was lower than burnkill and I think it looked fantastic. If I remember correctly he said it rubbed pretty badly.


----------



## Ponto (Jan 11, 2012)

BeeAlk said:


> DG7 ran these for a while. His car was lower than burnkill and I think it looked fantastic. If I remember correctly he said it rubbed pretty badly.


Right! Forgot about that.


----------



## mypixeladdiction (Dec 1, 2011)

Looking into some rotors.

I'm assuming these are actual OEM spec considering the price: http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2600675/ ?

Is there any place to find weight specs? I've looked at a bunch of sites with replica wheels (like these http://www.ecstuning.com/ES2608946/ ) - but there's never any information on the weight. How is that even possible, I'd want to know the weight if I'm getting a replica...

Finally, when looking into used ones what's the best way to tell that is an actual OEM product and not someone trying to pass off a replica? I've seen some variations in the stamps so I'm a little confused.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

BeeAlk said:


> DG7 ran these for a while. His car was lower than burnkill and I think it looked fantastic. If I remember correctly he said it rubbed pretty badly.


You are correct! 

I think the 2 reasons for rubbing were: 
1. I did not shave/hammer the tab in the rear well
2. I was running 225/40/18s

Before I sell my car, I'll be putting the Q5 wheels on with 215/40/18s and that will eliminate the rubbing. et39 on 225s was pushing it, I think. 

Obligatory pic:


----------



## Jakebez (Sep 25, 2015)

*Audi A3 fitment*

Would 19x8.5 et 45 clear/not rub with the correct tyre ?


----------



## gt-rane (Apr 25, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Donald here all the way from South Africa :wave:

Ive read through the whole thread but would just like some advice, It is my first attempt at installing such aggressive offset 

I drive an 2007 Audi A3 2.0T FWD
A friend of mine is bringing me a set of Privat Kup 18" 8,5J ET36 from the US









What tires would you recommend running 225/40 or 215/40 all round as I would like to prevent rubbing as much as possible or completely? (also want to be able to rotate wheels if necessary )

I am looking at installing HnR super sport springs (+-1,9" drop)
What camber in front?
Will I need to modify fenders ?
Anyone had experience with these wheels?

Here is a pic of my baby


----------



## Tcardio (Mar 19, 2009)

Jakebez said:


> Would 19x8.5 et 45 clear/not rub with the correct tyre ?


rubbing is not a problem with any offset. its a problem with lowering

Here's a guy who wanted to go low but had to have these awesome wheels. See no problem with offset

[URL="







[/URL]


----------



## nelius (Jun 4, 2011)

My only question is why get a fake multi piece wheel? But I digress. A 215/40 tire should be good.


----------



## gt-rane (Apr 25, 2012)

nelius said:


> My only question is why get a fake multi piece wheel? But I digress. A 215/40 tire should be good.


Thanks for reply
Our Rand is very weak against the dollar ($1 = +-R14), and that makes buying 3 piece splits insanely expensive

Thats a 3rd world problem for me


----------



## iKhmaiFoSho (Dec 8, 2015)

BBS CK 011
18"x8", offset ET44

Continental Tires DWS06
225/40/18


----------

